#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-11
<Nemanja> pozz ljudi
<boris_c> bardan
<boris_c> ssh daemon mi se ne startuje sa serverom, kako da proverim Å¡ta nije u redu? openss-server paket je instaliran, server je 10.04.2LTS
<Eymmon> pozdrav! ima li koga?
<Ddpbf> читавих 12 људи сем тебе
<Eymmon> molim?
<Ddpbf> питаш има ли кога
<Ddpbf> и кажем има 12 људи на каналу
<Eymmon> da al može biti 12 ljudi afk
<Ddpbf> http://olujicz.ns-linux.org/pub/pametna_pitanja/
<dejan-dexi> pozz
<dejan-dexi> sta ludi radite kada ni apt-get install -f ne pomaze
<promis> zavisi od greške
<dejan-dexi> nesto se iskomplikovalo de zlaboga
<promis> iskopiraj nam grešku
<dejan-dexi> do duse na debianu
<dejan-dexi> ocu , evo probam ponovo , pa na paste dajem
<dejan-dexi> sada kao nesto krenu da radi , skuda javu , potrajace neki minut
<dejan-dexi> nekih 13 min kako kzae
<dejan-dexi> promis: evo sta kaze
<dejan-dexi> http://dpaste.com/566492/
<dejan-dexi> ili ovako  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641940/
<dejan-dexi> onaj nije ceo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641943/
<promis> ne znam, ovako odmah da ti kažem, a nemam sad vremena za dubiozu
<dejan-dexi> pa pitao si koja je gresaka
<dejan-dexi> ok , sta radite kada ni apt-get install -f ne pomaze ?
<dejan-dexi> osim reinstalla
<promis> pa pitao sam, ali nisam ja jedini ovde
<dejan-dexi> kakav bedak , nista nece , ni update , ni da obrisem , nista zivo
<dejan-dexi> ok promis
<promis> nekad ovo pomaže: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dejan-dexi> sacu da probam
<dejan-dexi> nece :( ne pomaze  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641961/
<Ddpbf> човјече ти си обрисао пола система
<promis> probaj prvo ovaj ure da instaliraš
<dejan-dexi> kako obrisao , apt-get upgrade je to napravio
<Ddpbf> па фали ти нпр
<Ddpbf>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure
<Ddpbf> aj odradi ovo cd /usr/sbin/
<Ddpbf> pa onda ls -l
<dejan-dexi> ok , i sta dalje ?
<dejan-dexi> na pase ?
<Ddpbf> да
<Ddpbf> да видим шта ти фали
<dejan-dexi> ok sec da kopiram
<dejan-dexi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641972/
<Ddpbf> majko
<Ddpbf> овај се буни да немаш фајлове који постоје
<dejan-dexi> pa da , ima ih , zna da nisam nista brisao znacajno
<dejan-dexi> samo sam update  probao
<dejan-dexi> i posle je krenuo sa zezanjem
<Ddpbf> ок
 * Ddpbf тражи
<promis> žali se da ovaj skript ne postoji /usr/share/debconf/frontend
<Ddpbf> apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<Ddpbf> пс немој да користиш корјенски налог
<dejan-dexi> ok , sec , sacu
<Ddpbf> убунту уопште није подешен да га користи
<dejan-dexi> debiana koristim
<Ddpbf> хм
<dejan-dexi> squeeze
<Ddpbf> ма добро апт је апт
<Ddpbf> и дебконф је дебконф
<Ddpbf> пс можда боље
<dejan-dexi> pa da isto je valjda
<Ddpbf> aptitude install --reinstall debconf
<Ddpbf> мада ако је пуко дпкг исто му дође
<Ddpbf> и аптитјуд и апт-гет користе апт
<Ddpbf> а апт користи дпкг
<Ddpbf> ако то не помогне
<Ddpbf> иди на #debian
<dejan-dexi> cek sada sam napravio kermes sa sources list samo duplikate da sredim
<dejan-dexi> nece , heheh e
<dejan-dexi> e jeb..... ,
<Nicknamer> zdravo
<Nicknamer> ne mogu da instaliram goober na ubuntu :S
<promis> was ist goober?
<Nicknamer> goober ist ein program fur ubuntu
<Nicknamer> msn emulator
<Nicknamer> terminal mi javlja sledeće:
<promis> aa, Ja
<Nicknamer> E: Unable to locate package goober
<promis> naturlich
<Nicknamer> warum?
<promis> wo ist das file?
<Nicknamer> ich weiss es nicht
<Nicknamer> dam mu komandu
<Nicknamer> sudo apt-get install goober
<promis> aa, ja
<Nicknamer> a prethodno ga skinem tj otvorim samo iz opere
<promis> keine goober in diesem repositories
<Nicknamer> jer kapiram da nema potrebe da ga čuvam negde, jer je u cache memoriji... valjda?
<promis> pa ne može to tako
<Nicknamer> morao bih da ga sacuvam?
<promis> apt-get je komanda koja radi sa riznicama
<promis> a ako skineš neki fajl kod sebe to nije u riznicama
<promis> nego kod tebe
<Nicknamer> jasno, onda bih mogao preko ubuntu software center da ga nadjem?
<Nicknamer> once i download it, right?
<promis> pa ako ima podrčku za do
<promis> nisam ga nikad koristio
<promis> ali ako preuzmeš .deb fajl
<promis> njega možeš da instaliraš sa: gdebi ili dpkg
<Nicknamer> lako bih ja sa .deb, nego ima samo u .gz formatu
<promis> hoho
<Nicknamer> ali evo, sredio sam kucku nekako
<promis> ho
<Nicknamer> instalira se
<promis> tek sa .gz apt-get nema nikakve veze
<Nicknamer> prepostavio sam... ali kako se intalira program ako dobijem tako arhivirano?
<promis> samo ti znaš šta radiš :)
<Nicknamer> zar nema u arhivi nesto kao dobri stari .exe u win-u?
<promis> zavisi
<promis> nekad i ima
<promis> arhiva je samo arhiva
<promis> Å¡to je u njoj, to niko ne zna.
<promis> dok ne otvori. ;)
<Nicknamer> i koja je obicno ekstenzija takvih fajlova?
<promis> nema ekstenzije ;)
<promis> :P
<Nicknamer> kuku :(
<promis> linux izvršni fajlovi nemaju ekstenziju
<Nicknamer> e a kako pokrenem install preko software managera, krenu da mi baguju ostali programi
<Nicknamer> ono, zatamni mi se ekran i potraje nekih... 10ak sec
<promis> jel
<promis> koji ti je PC?
<Nicknamer> ali avaj, nasao sam tetris u podrumu, pa ubijam vreme tako kad me crnilo snadje
<Nicknamer> acer aspire 5520 5A1G16Mi :)
<promis> sve si mi reko
<Nicknamer> Ubuntu 11.04 Unity interface
<promis> daj bre, koji je cpu i koliko ima ram
<promis> i koja je grafoza
<Nicknamer> 1gb
<ubuntu___> poz
<Nicknamer> nvidia 700
<Nicknamer> des' ubuntu
<promis> bljak
<ubuntu___> jel ima nekog?
<promis> jok
<ubuntu___> promis
<ubuntu___> jel imas vremena?
<Nicknamer> grafoza mi je fina, na win7 razbija
<ubuntu___> treba mi pomoc
<promis> zavisi
<promis> niko ne zna kad mu je kraj.
<ubuntu___> pitanje je vezano za gmail
<Nicknamer> ako je za gmail, daj 'vamo
<ubuntu___> tok
<ubuntu___> ok
<promis> slaba ti ta mašina Nicknamer za unity
<ubuntu___> moj drugar ne moze da salje vise fajlova kroz attachment
<promis> pa kad je slao pornjavu
<ubuntu___> mogao je na windowsu
<ubuntu___> thahhahahah
<ubuntu___> ne, nije pornjava
<Nicknamer> kako je moguce da je slaba za unity ako sljaka k'o zmaj sa win7 ?
<ubuntu___> fajlovi su fotografije
<promis> pih win 7
<Nicknamer> ubuntu, koji browser koristi?
<promis> win 7 je malo dete za unity
<ubuntu___> firefox
<Nicknamer> cek da probam...
<ubuntu___> ne moze, probao sam i ja i malo sam kopao i kazu da to nije moguce
<Nicknamer> uzgred, ima google search, siguran sam da je na forumima pisano vec o tim problemima
<promis> prebaciš na klasik i onda si u rangu win 7
<Nicknamer> lol
<Nicknamer> ma vazi.. ;)
<h4wk> pozz svima
<dejan-dexi> promis: nisam nista napravio danas , ide reinstall , u svakomslucaju hvala trudi danas
<Nicknamer> des h4wk
<promis> nisam ja svako
<promis> jel dejan-dexi šteta što to čujem
<h4wk> evo malo rekoh da udjem ovde nisam 100 godina
<promis> zar te nisu servisirali na #debian?
<ubuntu___> Nicknamer: probao sam da googlam i ono sto sam nasao da ta opcija iako jednostavno deluje, ne moze na linuxu-gmail
<dejan-dexi> a nema veze i onako je sveza instalcija bila
<h4wk> sta radite linuxasi
<Nicknamer> svasta... zar ne postoji neki addon koji bi popravio to?
<ubuntu___> ne
<promis> dejan-dexi: znači nisi ih ni pitao?
<dejan-dexi> nisam
<ubuntu___> jedina opcija je da drag and drop fajliras
<promis> Å¡teta
<Nicknamer> hm... ajd da vidim moze li sa moje Operice :)
<dejan-dexi> googlao sam malo , jedina opcija je novo
<ubuntu___> iz npr. nautiliusa u firefox-gmail drag and drop i to je jedino trenutno resenje
<Nicknamer> evo, moze iz Operice
<Nicknamer> sve sljaka super
<ubuntu___> hm....
<Nicknamer> cek da probam na ffox
<ubuntu___> jel opera dobar browser?
<promis> čekaj bre ubuntu___
<promis> ne možeš u firefoxu da podigneš prilog?
<ubuntu___> nema cekanja! :D
<ubuntu___> sta je prilog?
<dejan-dexi> ima li jos neko nacin instalirati .deb paket skinit sa neta osim dpkg -i paket.deb
<Nicknamer> attachment
<promis> zakačka
<Nicknamer> ubuntu, ako mene pitas, opera je najbolji browser...
<ubuntu___> promis, mozes ali pojedinacno, ne mozes da selektujes gomilu fajlova i to izvezes u gmail
<promis> a to tebe muči
<ubuntu___> mene?
<promis> pa da
<ubuntu___> pa, da.
<promis> pa zipuj ih
<ubuntu___> mog druga tacnije
<ubuntu___> ja ih zipujem
<promis> i?
<ubuntu___> ali je on navikao da selektuje kao na windowsu i tako ih ubaci u attachment
<Nicknamer> cekaj.. kako bre odjednom da ih posalje?
<promis> čekaj bre
<promis> zar to u win može?
<ubuntu___> pa, lepo
<ubuntu___> moze
<ubuntu___> i znas sta
<promis> koji brstač u vinu?
<Nicknamer> ma u windowsu moze svasta nesto...
<ubuntu___> to zavisi od flash/a
<Nicknamer> od flasha? :S
<ubuntu___> tako sam barem procitao
<promis> u kom to brstaču?
<ubuntu___> sta je brstac?
<Nicknamer> promis, sta je brstač? gde s' pokupio te izraze? :D
<promis> sine, zaboravio si srpski
<promis> i ti isto Nicknamer
<Nicknamer> ja taj izraz sigurno nikad nisam ni poznavao... :)
<h4wk> ludi ste :D
<promis> uništila vas globalizacija
<Nicknamer> ali pretpostavljam da je browser
<ubuntu___> thahahah
<ubuntu___> hahahahah
<Nicknamer> zivela globalizacija!
<ubuntu___> lol
<ubuntu___> yeah!
<ubuntu___> :D
<Nicknamer> elem
<ubuntu___> ljudi, eto da znate, nije navino ovo sto sam pitao
<promis> te izraze možeš naći u svakom eng-srp rečniku
<ubuntu___> naivno*
<h4wk> ljudi kako ste zadovoljni unity-em ja sam toliko zadovoljan da sam presao na xubuntu i odlicno mi je :D
<Nicknamer> ubuntu___, ako je do flasha, pitaj druga moze li da otvori youtube u firefoxu
<promis> naš je jezik dovoljno bogat
<ubuntu___> nije to problem
<Nicknamer> da, nas jezik je cool
<Nicknamer> xD
<promis> i za te kompijuteraške izraze
<promis> pardon, računarske izraze
<Nicknamer> racunarske, promis, ne kompjuteraske
<dejan-dexi> zanimljive ce biyi man stranice na cirilici
<ubuntu___> Nicknamer: evo ti link ako hoces i videces o cemu pricam: http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/04/drag-and-drop-gmail-attachments.html
<promis> ispravio sam se Nicknamer :P
<Nicknamer> :p
<ubuntu___> imam jos jedno pitanje isto je za mog druga
<Nicknamer> ubuntu___, nije trebalo ovo da mi saljes, drmnula me nostalgija :(
<promis> elem ubuntu___ koji brstač koristi taj tvoj drug kad šalje tu multi pornajvu?
<ubuntu___> gmail
<ubuntu___> ako je to pitanje
<promis> heh, nisam čuo za taj brstač
<promis> englezi bi to rekli : browser
<ubuntu___> ja verujem da je brstac vise hrvatska rec nego srpska, ali kad hoces da se lozis, lozi se :P
<promis> koze su brstile i pre hrvata
<Nicknamer> The nice thing about this feature is that it no longer uses the Flash uploader, which isn't very reliable. What I don't understand is why Gmail still uses the Flash uploader to select multiple files directly from the browser, now that the input tag supports more than one file. If you disable Flash in Firefox 3.6 and don't use drag and drop, you can only attach one file at a time
<ubuntu___> koristi firefox
<Nicknamer> u ovom grmu lezi zec, ubuntu___
<Nicknamer> uuu sta ti rek'o za ortakaaa
<Nicknamer> :)))
<ubuntu___> hm... kako da iskljuci disable-uje flash kada nema?
<Nicknamer> ja ne brstim...
<Nicknamer> znaci nema flash?
<Nicknamer> aj mu reci lepo da proba da otvori bilo koji video na youtube-u?
<ubuntu___> veruj mi da to moze
<ubuntu___> tj, linux mint
<ubuntu___> ja sam mu instalirao ubuntu
<ubuntu___> ali kako da iskljuci flash?
<ubuntu___> to mi nije jasno
<ubuntu___> jel se videla ova moja poslednja poruka?
<Nicknamer> cek... a u mintu je mogao normalno da salje vise fajlova?
<ubuntu___> ne, ne moze u mintu, mogao je u windowsu
<promis> gledaj, upravo sam prevuko sliku iz nautilusa u tekst pisma i pojavila se tamo
<ubuntu___> sada mi je zanimljivo kada si pomenuo operu da to moze, a firefox ne moze
<promis> jel on to hoće, da ređa slike u poruci?
<Nicknamer> ne, ispravljam se
<ubuntu___> ne
<ubuntu___> ne, to promis
<Nicknamer> nisam probao...
<ubuntu___> hoce da povuce vise fajlova u attachment
<promis> evo radi kod mene
<ubuntu___> ne verujem da radi kod tebe
<ubuntu___> koji browser imas?
<Nicknamer> ubuntu___, malo vise poverenja nije na odmet
<promis> kada iz nautilusa prevučeš sliku na mesto gde je polje za attachment
<ubuntu___> ne radi kod nikoga ko ima firefox
<promis> pojavi se onaj znak: drop files here
<ubuntu___> promis, ok je jedan file, ali vise?
<promis> kao Å¡to je dato na vezi od malo pre
<promis> saću da probam sa više fajlova
<ubuntu___> nemoj drag and drop nego kroz browse probaj iz samog gmail-a
<promis> obeležio sam tri datoteke i sve se podižu u isto vreme
<promis> hvala vam za ovu foru nisam znao ;)
<ubuntu___> kako si ih obelezio?
<promis> eto naređah 5 fajla dok si rekao keks
<ubuntu___> promis, molim te objasni sta radis?
<promis> pa "drag&drop" metoda
<ubuntu___> ok, ali to sam i ja iskopao
<ubuntu___> nisi pratio na casu malopre :D
<promis> pa neko je malo pre dao vezu
<promis> o tome
<promis> ali ovako
<promis> brstač mi je Frajerfoks 5.0
<ubuntu___> lol
<promis> otvoriš nautilus
<ubuntu___> ok
<promis> i prevučeš fajl iz nautilusa u zaglavlje pisma
<promis> recimo preko subject polja
<ubuntu___> znam to, to sam ja poslao ovde kao jedino resenje (a da ne zipujes fajlove)
<promis> i čim si preko polja ono se promeni u teks: drop files here
<promis> pa malo li je?
<ubuntu___> yes, i understand that
<ubuntu___> ali on nije navikao na tu opciju i malo je kukao preko telefona
<promis> pa recimu da pljune 150€
<promis> i nek kupi windozu
<Nicknamer> lol
<ubuntu___> lol
<ubuntu___> hajde jos nesto da pitam, ovo vam je bilo novo i vidim da znate koliko i ja
<ubuntu___> elem...
<Nicknamer> ili neka je skine sa torrenta...
<ubuntu___> jel neko konvertuje iz flac-a u wav?
<promis> ja slabo koristim taj gmail, uglavnom za pornjavu...
<Nicknamer> kako bre gmail za pornjavu?
<promis> ubuntu___: ne sećam se da sam nekad
<promis> ali to nije teško
<Nicknamer> e, onaj ko mi omoguci da pristupim windows live messengeru sa linuxa
<Nicknamer> taj zasluzuje nobelovu nagradu
<promis> pa imaš Pidgin
<Nicknamer> pidgin je govno
<promis> nije to je golub
<Nicknamer> ne radi voice chat
<Nicknamer> ne radi camera
<promis> ko to još koristi
<promis> :P
<Nicknamer> ne radi nish
<Nicknamer> eh sad..
<promis> onda i ti pljuni 150€...
<promis> za komfor
<Nicknamer> ma imam ja win7
<ubuntu___> probacu operu
<promis> Komfor je oduvek bio veliki protivnik slobode
<Nicknamer> i bez tih 150€
<promis> u to je još lepše
<ubuntu___> hey, kako se kuca opera u terminalu da je instaliram kod mene sada?
<promis> mislim da je nema
<ubuntu___> u synapticu nema
<Nicknamer> sudo apt-get install opera, ali mislim da moras sa sajta
<promis> pa to kažem nema je
<ubuntu___> :(
<ubuntu___> sto je nema?
<Nicknamer> na google kucaj
<promis> to je vlasnički softver
<Nicknamer> opera linux download
<Nicknamer> i za 2 klika ces skinuti .deb
<ubuntu___> znaci opera nije free/
<ubuntu___> ?
<Nicknamer> free je
<Nicknamer> 100% free
<promis> nije, ona je freeware
<Nicknamer> samo nije open source
<Nicknamer> kisa jebote
<ubuntu___> gde?
<ubuntu___> hocu i ja kisu!!!
<promis> aha grmi
<ubuntu___> ovde kod mene u novom b, grmi samo
<promis> da sam znao, ne bih se kupao malo pre
<ubuntu___> hahahahahaha
<ubuntu___> lol
<Nicknamer> novo brdo?
<ubuntu___> ljudi, ja nisam gamer, igrac igrica, ali teeworlds razbija!!!!
<Nicknamer> pardon, novi beograd
<Nicknamer> pa da, i ja sam na nbg, ovde kiša
<promis> da da, dobar je teewrolds
<Nicknamer> ne znam sta je teeworlds
<ubuntu___> Nicknamer: gde si u novom b?
<Nicknamer> blokovi
<ubuntu___> Nicknamer: to je igrica - strava!
<Nicknamer> evo stala kisa :S
<ubuntu___> i ja sam blokovi, hej komsija :D
<promis> ja sam ranije živeo u 72
<Nicknamer> e nemojte da me navlacite na igrice, treba da spremam ispite
<Nicknamer> ko jos blokove 71 i 72 zove po brojevima :)
<ubuntu___> hahahahah
<Nicknamer> to su oduvek bili "novi blokovi"
<promis> jel
<Nicknamer> "jel' to onaj momak iz novog bloka?"
<Nicknamer> aham :) bar mi piramidisti smo u tom fazonu jos uvek
<ubuntu___> evo kise i kod mene sada :D
<promis> nisam se družio sa momcima iz kraja da saznam za to
<ubuntu___> ah..
<ubuntu___> eh, promis.. propustio si da blejis...cccc
<Nicknamer> i ja se slabo druzim sa lokalcima
<ubuntu___> :D
<ubuntu___> streberi
<promis> i kod mene sada kiša po prozoru dobuje
<Nicknamer> konformisti, koriste windows, nemam sta da radim sa istima...
<ubuntu___> moj ortak presao skroz na linux i to mi je bas drago
<ubuntu___> odusevljen je grafickim okruzenjem kako to eleganto izgleda
<Nicknamer> isti onaj ortak od malo pre?
<ubuntu___> da
<promis> Nicknamer: mislio sei verovatno komformista
<ubuntu___> njemu treba to i treba da mu vidim za neki konvertor iz flac-a u wav
<promis> pa ffmpeg
<promis> ne traži dalje
<Nicknamer> koji interfejs koristi?
<promis> CLI
<Nicknamer> meni su oni ashampoo dosta dobri, koristim ih i za windows
<ubuntu___> sta je interfejs? ako mislis na gnome-kde... gnome koristi
<promis> ili bilo koji mu napraviš :P
<Nicknamer> jebem mu, ne znam izraz na srpskom.. unistila me globalizacija... okruzenje da nije?
<ubuntu___> jel ffmpeg gui?
<promis> ne
<promis> a i ne treba da bude :P
<ubuntu___> uh... nema sanse onda
<promis> pa što će mu?
<ubuntu___> mislis, sta ce mu taj program ili...?
<promis> evo danas sam prebacivo gomile slika iz png u jpg, pa onda brisao istu gomilu png-a, pa onda preimenjavao ostalu goila u png
<promis> i to sve 3 komande
<promis> gui free
<ubuntu___> njemu treba za flac u wav
<promis> promis je gui free
<promis> pa evo daću ti komandu odmah
<ubuntu___> Nicknamer: jel si ti gui ili golotinja ?
<promis> ffmpeg -i ime.flac ime.wav
<ubuntu___> :D
<Nicknamer> nista, onda cu i ja da koristim synaptic umesto software managera
<promis> čuš
<ubuntu___> promis, jel moze tako kako si sada napisao?
<promis> to je pod obavezni
<promis> naravno ubuntu___
<Nicknamer> sta gui, sta golotinja?
<ubuntu___> sta je u ovom slucaju -i?
<promis> to je komanda za input file
<Nicknamer> ma ja sam sinoc instalirao ubuntu...
<ubuntu___> jel si guistican ili terminalistican? :D
<Nicknamer> zezao sam se ranije sa linuxom, ali jos uvek sam brand new u svemu ovome
<promis> polako
<Nicknamer> gui...sta?
<promis> gui je bitan samo kad se gledaju neke žemske
<Nicknamer> ne gledam ja zenske...
<ubuntu___> lol
<Nicknamer> (da se razumemo, akcenat je na "gledam")
<Nicknamer> :)))
<ubuntu___> promis, molim te ako znas za neki gui koji isto to radi
<promis> winff
<Nicknamer> gleda zemske?
<ubuntu___> winff?
<promis> da to je neki gui za ffmpeg
<promis> ali ga nekoristim
<Nicknamer> ja sam terminal addicted.. ako je to bilo pitanje, huh...
<ubuntu___> hvala promis, da Nicknamer, to je bilo pitanje
<promis> koristio sam ga nekada u početku
<promis> ali me je samo zbunjivao
<ubuntu___> e, momci hvala na pomoci. idem sada da igram igricu. budite dobro i dobri, cao!
<promis> direktno iz terminala mi je bilo mnogo jasnije
<promis> nego Nicknamer da se vratimo na tvoje
<promis> pitanje
<Nicknamer> e da
<Nicknamer> koje je bilo moje pitanje?
<Nicknamer> uzgred, upravo sam isprobao ovu igricu
<Nicknamer> i nisam skontao koje su komande za skakanje
<Nicknamer> no ajd, svejedno je brišem
<Nicknamer> i ne znam kako mogu da smanjim prozor kad mi se pojavi u full screenu
<Nicknamer> jer super taster + D nema efekta
<promis> upravo sam zatvorio nekog gadnog pauka u plastičnu kesu, moraću da zatvorim prozor komšije gadno galame.
<promis> verovatno ima u options
<Nicknamer> hm, zar moram da idem u options?
<Nicknamer> mislim... zar ne postoji neko jednostavnije resenje
<Nicknamer> tipa, igram igricu i uporedo se dopisujem sa nekim na msn-u
<Nicknamer> ili cekam vazan mail
<promis> pa u options podesiš da bude windowed
<Nicknamer> ali ako hocu da igram u full screenu?
<promis> tako na primer
<Nicknamer> u win-u
<promis> pa probaj onda alt-tab
<Nicknamer> posao radi taster sa logo-om win-a
<Nicknamer> e, vidis, toga se nisam setio...
<Nicknamer> ova kisa bolje da nije ni padala...
<Nicknamer> elem, koje je bilo moje pitanje?
<promis> pa valjda onaj zli msn
<promis> jel si instalira onaj fajl?
<Nicknamer> goober
<Nicknamer> da, evo, isprobavam ga
<promis> izašo Blender 2.58a
<Nicknamer> ti si grafički dizajner?
<promis> ne
<promis> ti su najgori ;)
<promis> mada sam se bavio dosta u poslednje vreme time
<Nicknamer> iiiiiiii sudo apt-get remove goober :)
<Nicknamer> jesi li cuo da je izasla alfa verzija ubuntu 11.10
<Nicknamer> valjda ce srediti malo bagove u unity-ju
<Nicknamer> ali tome se ne nadam pre beta verzije
<promis> alfa 2
<promis> baš štancuju ovja Blender
<Nicknamer> a i valjalo bi, ako moze win7 da radi na slabasnim konfiguracijama, zasto nove verzije ubuntu-a ne bi mogle isto to?
<Nicknamer> recimo, ona vista je bila totalni promasaj
<Nicknamer> win7 iako noviji OS radi mnogo bolje na istoj konfiguraciji nego vista
<promis> nikad je nisam koristio
<Nicknamer> i nemoj
<Nicknamer> :)
<promis> nešto malo kod drugarice dok sam joj čistio viruse
<Nicknamer> ma instaliraš joj avast
<Nicknamer> freeware je i virusi ti ne mogu nista
<promis> aviru sam stavio
<Nicknamer> nemam pojma, ovaj radi posao skroz, tako da druge nisam ni pokusavao
<Nicknamer> e a vidi ovako
<Nicknamer> imam mobilni, symbian
<Nicknamer> i sad... za win postoji odlična aplikacija
<Nicknamer> mobiola webcam
<Nicknamer> uz pomoc koje podesis mob da ti sluzi kao webcam
<Nicknamer> e sad.. problem je sto za linux do sada nisam nasao nista slicno
<Nicknamer> a drugu kameru nemam...
<Nicknamer> amarok keva
<Nicknamer> ne znam zasto forsiraju ovaj branshee
<promis> amarok je za kdde
<promis> pre svega
<Ddpbf> promis: амарок ради и на гному
<promis> razume se
<Ddpbf> мада вуче превише кде библиотека
<promis> upravo
<Ddpbf> стари амарок није повлачио пола кде-а за собом
<promis> da furam kde, recimo, ne bih ni razmišljao samo bih ga instalirao
<Ddpbf> али нови
<Ddpbf> повлачи фонон непомук
<promis> ovako, kad furaš gnome, onda razmisliš.
<Ddpbf> и свашта још нешто
<Ddpbf> има клементина
<Ddpbf> рађена је по угледу на амарок 1.4
<Ddpbf> али у кут4
<Ddpbf> или постоји репо и за кде 3.5.12
<promis> nisam ljubitelj tih "bibliotekara" plejera
<Ddpbf> са ког може стари
<Ddpbf> па види
<promis> furam audacious, to mi je taman
<Ddpbf> хм
<promis> sad sa gtk interfejsom skroz je bombona
<Ddpbf> увијек је и био гтк
<Ddpbf> колко се сјећам
<promis> jeste, ali je furao winamp skin
<Ddpbf> аха
<promis> sada je winamp free
<Ddpbf> :>
<promis> ima čist gtk
<promis> i bombona je
<promis> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TSBmSoBO6YI/AAAAAAAACj0/6wCQetVc5To/audacious-2.4.2.png
<Nicknamer> uh lep je
<Nicknamer> ajd sad cu da ga skinem
<Nicknamer> ono sto mi se najvise svidja kod amaroka je to sto ima
<Nicknamer>  pardon
<Nicknamer> to sto na osnovu informacija o autoru i nazivu pesme automatski mi
<Nicknamer> nadje lyrics i wikipedia stranu o izvodjaču
<promis> ja plejer koristim da slušam muziku :P
<Ddpbf> Nicknamer: то је аконади
<promis> pazi Nicknamer ima i on to http://audacious-media-player.org/local-images/audacious-2.5a2-3.png
<promis> ali ja to nisam istraživao
<promis> jer uglavnom furam instrumentale ;)
<Ddpbf> promis: он је мислио на то да се отвори страница са википедије
<Ddpbf> од извођача
<promis> shvatam
<promis> ilustrovao sam opciju za prikazivanje teksta
<Ddpbf> лично то ми и није неки плус
<Ddpbf> код амарока ми је најбоље што има подршку за скрипте
<Ddpbf> може до бесвијести да се проширује
<Ddpbf> али онда оће више рама
<Ddpbf> :>
<Nicknamer> a ja se pitam zasto mi amarok tako sporo radi na unityju :)
<Ddpbf> амарок је за кде
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> превише је интегрисан са осталим кдепрограмима
<Nicknamer> znaci sudo apt-get remove amarok :(
<Ddpbf> не мораш
<Ddpbf> боље ти је
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ddpbf> и пробај га на кде
<Nicknamer> ah, ne bih koristio kubuntu desktop samo zbog amaroka
<Nicknamer> lol, sad sam skontao da ne mogu da izvrsim operaciju remove iz terminala dok mi je synaptic otvoren
<Ddpbf> никад и није могло
<Ddpbf> било које сучеље за апт закључа апт
<Ddpbf> кад се покрене
<Ddpbf> дакле само синаптик, само муон
<Ddpbf> само апт-гет
<Ddpbf> само аптитјуд
<Nicknamer> ali recimo mogu istovremeno software center i terminal bez problema
<Ddpbf> пробај да инсталираш нешто
<Ddpbf> па ћеш видјети како можеш
<Nicknamer> ovaj audacious sa linka mnogo bolje izgleda nego ovaj moj...
<Nicknamer> ne znam koji je to skin
<promis> bolje vidi koja je verzija
<promis> meni liči čak da je kde
<promis> mada kod mene sa Mac temom izgleda dosta kuul
<Nicknamer> moja je 2.4.4.
<Nicknamer> znaci starija od ove prikazane na slici...
<Nicknamer> na slici je 2.5
<promis> pa ne verujem ipak da je do toga
<Nicknamer> ali daje link za download u .gz arhivi :(
<promis> razume se
<promis> ja imam 2.4.3
<Nicknamer> hmmm
<Ddpbf> потражи неки ппа
<Ddpbf> promis: ти имаш ону аква тему?
<Nicknamer> ok, udjem u preferences, plugins pa general tab
<Nicknamer> ima opcija LyricsWiki
<Ddpbf> аква>сучеље за мек ос
<promis> ne moja tema je Mac
<promis> grafit
<Ddpbf> па то и кажем
<Nicknamer> kad je izaberem, zaista izadju lyrics, ali u posebnom prozoru... a u view meniju nemam opciju da podesim da se lyrics integrise u prozor :S
<Ddpbf> mac4lin is port of aqua interface on linux
<Ddpbf> :)
<promis> pa sličan je taj, konkretno sam instalirao macbuntu
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3O/13m/1DkdDPAq/audacios.png
<Ddpbf> ма добро све су то имитације акве на то сам мислио
<Ddpbf> :)
<promis> to je izgled kod mene
<Nicknamer> odakle skidas skinove?
<promis> gnome-look
<promis> pazi
<promis> nije ovo skin za plejer
<promis> to je desktop tema
<promis> pošto je to gtk sučelje
<Nicknamer> ah..
<Ddpbf> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-macbuntu-to-make-ubuntu-11-04-unity-look-like-mac-os-x
<Ddpbf> мек4лин више личи на акву
<Ddpbf> једино што има гномову стопицу мјесто јабуке
<Nicknamer> :)
<Ddpbf> ал то се лако измијени
<Ddpbf> http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=204373&ssid=106809
<Nicknamer> uzasno me nervira to sto ne kontam kako da promenim skin
<Ddpbf> па не можеш да мијењаш
<Ddpbf> код њега изгледа онако због гтк теме
<Nicknamer> skin u audacious
<Nicknamer> pa kakav je to program kad ne moze skin da se menja??? :S
<Nicknamer> skinovi postoje
<Nicknamer> cak imaju i svoje foldere
<Nicknamer> ali nigde u progamu mi ne nudi da promenim skin
<Nicknamer> imam opciju interface - default i winamp
<Nicknamer> nista, vracam se na win7
<Nicknamer> nije ovo vredno mojih zivaca
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-12
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Beretta021> poz poz
<maletaski> pozdrav Milos_SD
<nikola> poz
<Anpu> o/
<superbesuper> jel ima nekog?
<maletaski> nađe se :D
<superbesuper> poz
<superbesuper> kako si?
<maletaski> poz
<maletaski> hvala na pitamju dobro
<superbesuper> jel imas vremena, imam jednu situaciju
<superbesuper> tacnije moj drug
<maletaski> reci
<superbesuper> a, meni se nikad nije desio takav problem
<superbesuper> moram da ti posaljem sliku, sacekaj link
<superbesuper> ...
<maletaski> ok
<superbesuper> ako ti slika ne bude jasna, napisacu kako se to desava, ta poruka
<maletaski> aj da vidim
<superbesuper> http://imageshack.us/f/707/screenshotnzs.png/
 * maletaski gleda sliku :D
<superbesuper> :)
<maletaski> uh nemogu lepo da pročitam
<maletaski> ali naslućujem da je ovo
<maletaski> sudo dpkg -configure
<maletaski> jel tako?
<superbesuper> ne znam zasto ne moze da se otvori u punoj rezoluciji
<superbesuper> da, jeste
<maletaski> a Å¡ta je na kraju
<maletaski> koje slovo
<superbesuper> dpkg was interrupted
<maletaski> jel -f
<superbesuper> -a
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> onda ok
<maletaski> neka otvori terminal
<superbesuper> dobro
<maletaski> i neka ukuca ovako
<maletaski> sudo dpkg -gonfigure -a
<maletaski>  i neka lupi enter
<maletaski> traži će mu šifru
<maletaski> i neka je otkuca pa opet enter
<superbesuper> aha
<superbesuper> i to je to?
<maletaski> da
<superbesuper> meni se to nikad nije desilo
<maletaski> pa ne dešava se to tako često
<maletaski> ali eto desi se po nekad
<superbesuper> npr. on ne moze da instalira programe iz synaptica ili da update-uje sistem
<maletaski> da zbog ovog konflikta
<superbesuper> :)
<superbesuper> hvala covek
<superbesuper> idem da mu javim
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<superbesuper> javicu se kasnije
<superbesuper> poz
<maletaski> poz
<superbesuper> malteski, jel si tu?
<superbesuper> maletaski
<maletaski> tu sam
<superbesuper> ej
<superbesuper> samo momenat
<maletaski> aj
<maletaski> Å¡ta bi?!
<superbesuper> ej, sori
<superbesuper> sve je u redu
<superbesuper> radi mu sada
<superbesuper> na liniji je pa instalira update
<maletaski> aha
<superbesuper> hvala jos jednom
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> np
<superbesuper> :)
<maletaski> :D
<superbesuper> maletaski, sta ti vozis?
<maletaski> đe ode ?
<Anpu> vozi keca, garant
<maletaski> ahahhahhaha
<maletaski> :D
 * maletaski vozi bubu
<maletaski> :D
 * dungodung vozi korsu :P
<maletaski> opa :D
 * Anpu vozi cetvorobrzinac
<Anpu> aka yugo 45
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> :D
<Anpu> od 0 do 100 ubrzava za 20 minuta
<maletaski> ahahahahaa
<maletaski> :D:D
<maletaski> more ja se vozio u jednog juga koji od 0 do 100 za 4 - 5 sec
<maletaski> ako nije bilo i brže
 * Beretta021 vozi golfa 2 :)
<promis> ovo sigurno niko ne znam ;)
<promis> kako da vidim putanju do programa koji sam odabrao da  mi otvara određeni fajl
<promis> ovde mislim na desni klik u nautilusu
<promis> pa na spisak programa
<promis> a može i na properties pa kartica open with
<promis> naime, svojevremeno sam asocirao fajlove da se otvaraju sa tom nekom komandom, ali se ne sećam koja je
<promis> našo sam
<promis> ;)
<promis> za one koje interesuje isto pitanje evo odgovora: mime definicije sadrže naziv za .desktop fajl koji je očigledno nautilus napravio i snimio lokalno gde i ostli .desktop fajlvi su.
<KorisnikK> Pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-13
<promis> VLC je zbilja vrh
<promis> pušta "rarove", "spllitove"
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-14
<Mile_> pozz
<Mile_> ima li zivih ovde?
<Beretta021> uvek
<Beretta021> :)
<Mile_> zadnju veriju koju sam koristio ubunta bila je 10.04
<Mile_> onda je doso novi update za 11.04 i promenio mi  izgled
<Beretta021> pa zato sto 11.04 koristi Unity
<Beretta021> al mozes da se vratis na Gnome
<Mile_> koliko razumem ubacio mi je za laptop=ove verziju
<Beretta021> imas kad se logujes da biras
<Beretta021> Ubuntu old style
<Beretta021> u session
<Mile_> a i sve animacije koje sam sredjivao po ukusu su nestale
<Mile_> znaci moze da se vrati..
<Beretta021> moze
<Mile_> predpostavljam da bi trebalo da radi aircrack-ng
<Mile_> samo u terminalu pisem sude apt-get aircrack-ng
<Beretta021> nema razloga da ne radi
<Mile_> ako se ne varam
<Beretta021> sudo
<Mile_> sudo sudo moja greska
<Mile_> ok hvala puno
<Beretta021> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Beretta021> i install si zaboravio
<Mile_> da da pa nisam duze radio ubuntu..
<Mile_> naso sam cd 11.04 ali ne znam dal je 32ili 64 moze li to nekako da se vidi da ne skidam opet
<Beretta021> ukucaj uname -a
<Beretta021> pa ce ti tu pisati
<Beretta021> tj daj ispis vamo
<Mile_> ali moram preko live-cd?
<Beretta021> sta bre
<Beretta021> sve jedno gde ces i kako
<Mile_> ok
<Beretta021> uh de sad ode
<Milossh> cija majka crnu vunu prede.
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Beretta021> dje si
<Beretta021> :)
<Milossh> evo
<Mile_> evo me
<Mile_> kako da sklonim ovaj glupi izgled
<Beretta021> cekaj
<Mile_> vratim na normalan
<Beretta021> jel si nasao koji je
<Beretta021> 32 ili 64
<Mile_> ne znam gde je jbni terminal u ovom glupom izgledu mnogo me nervira
<Mile_> zato sam i izbrisao ubuntu
<Beretta021> znas kako
<Beretta021> izloguj se
<Beretta021> i imaces da biras
<Beretta021> sesiju
<Beretta021> tu stavi ubuntu old style
<Mile_> nemam login kao na stari izgled
<Mile_> nzm gde da ga nadjem ovde
<Beretta021> e jbg
<Mile_> login screen
<Mile_> naso u podesavanja
<Mile_> stavio na clasic ali nista se ne menja
<Beretta021> ma ne to bre
<Beretta021> jao
<Beretta021> izloguj se iz ubuntua
<Beretta021> i onda tamo kad kucas user i pass
<Beretta021> odaberi ubuntu old style sesiju
<Mile_> ma razumem te
<Mile_> ali ovo novo govno mena toga
<Mile_> nema
<Beretta021> ne moguce
<Beretta021> kod mene je bilo kad sam probavao
<Mile_> gde se nalazi?
<Beretta021> rekao sam ti 200 puta do sada
<Beretta021> izlogujes se
<Beretta021> i promenis sesiju
<Mile_> nemogu da se izlogujem na live sam mozda zato
<Beretta021> e pa dobro si sad rekao
<Beretta021> kad instaliras onda menjaj
<Mile_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Beretta021> 64bit je
<Mile_> znaci dobicu izgled tj. meni onaj gore kao na 10.04
<Beretta021> da
<Mile_> da proverim jos jednom  za svaki slucaj
<Mile_> ok hvala
<Mile_> javljam se kad instaliram
<Mile_> pozz hvala
<Beretta021> e cekaj!
<Mile_> ?
<Beretta021> http://techhamlet.com/2011/05/how-to-switch-back-to-the-old-gnome-interface-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Beretta021> evo kako da promenis
<Mile_> e to sam ja naso u podesavanja
<Mile_> moze i preko login screen-a
<Mile_> hvala pozz
<Beretta021> pozzs
<Mile_> beretta si tu?
<Mile_> treba mi neki tut kako da vratim grub
<Mile_> za ubuntu
<Mile_> ima li kogaaaaaaaa
<Mile_> pomoc pomoc pomoc
<Mile_> ima li koga?
<Mile_> ???
<Mile_> eeee
<Mile_> ima li kogaaaaa
<Mile_> ???
<Mile_> ??????????????????????
<Mile_> >>>>>>>>>>>>>pomoc
<Mile_> ?????????????????
<Mile_> ????
<Mile_> pomoc breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mile_> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mile_> ima li koga
<Mile_> treba mi hitno
<Mile_> pomoc
<Mile_> pomocccccccc
<Mile_> pomoc
<Mile_> ima li koga?
<Mile_> pomoccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<Mile_>  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mile_>  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mile_>  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mile_>  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mile_>  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mile_> ee
<Mile_> potrebna mi je pomoc
<Ddpbf> не дери се
<Mile_> cekam vec 2h
<Ddpbf> постави питање
<Ddpbf> па ако неко зна одговориће
<Mile_> instalirao sam ovaj novi ubuntu 11.04
<Mile_> kad se ucitava grub pise mina ekranu
<Mile_> out of range
<Mile_> i nemogu da vidim nista sta pise
<Mile_> ne mogu da izaberem da li ocu ubuntu ili win
<Mile_> kako to da sredim??????//
<Ddpbf> можеш ли да приступиш у убунту?
<Mile_> pa da ostavim tako i posle se ukljuci ono login
<Mile_> za ubuntu
<Ddpbf> aha
<Mile_> samo treba rezolucija da se sredi
<Mile_> nikad mi se nije to pre desavalo...
<Ddpbf> gksudo gedit /etc/grub/default
<Ddpbf> и ту подесиш
<Mile_> otvorio mi se neki cist fail
<Mile_> sve prazno
<Ddpbf> побркао сам
<Ddpbf> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ddpbf> не etc/grub/default
<Ddpbf> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Ddpbf> нађи ту линију
<Ddpbf> уклон #
<Ddpbf> и постави своју резолуцију
<Mile_> meni stoji 640:480
<Ddpbf> ?
<Ddpbf> 640:480
<Mile_> da
<Ddpbf> : a ne x
<Ddpbf> па стави онда џ
<Ddpbf> Х
<Ddpbf> xxxx
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> стави икс
<Mile_> ma x je neko ja sam se zeznuo
<Ddpbf> и склони # испред
<Mile_> # The resolution used on graphical terminal # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo' #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Mile_> eto tako pise
<Ddpbf> куцај у терминалу vbeinfo
<Mile_> pa nista nema
<Mile_> command not found
<Ddpbf> хм
<Ddpbf> која ти је резолуција екрана иначе?
<Ddpbf> да ли знаш
<Mile_> naveca za 22' 1680x tako nesto
<Mile_> najveca*
<Mile_> 1680x1050
<Mile_> ???
<Mile_> da sklonim # ispred GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Ddpbf> 1050 nije nikad
<Ddpbf> увијек мора да је дјељиво са 16
<Mile_> pise resolution: 1680x 1050 (16:10)
<Ddpbf> xdpyinfo  | grep 'dimensions:'
<Ddpbf> куцај то у терминалу
<Mile_> dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (431x272 millimeters)
<Mile_> to je izaslo
<Ddpbf> чудно
<Ddpbf> ок онда уклони #
<Mile_> pre sam koristio 10.04 i sve ok radilo
<Ddpbf> GRUB_GFXMODE=1680x1050
<Ddpbf> стави тако
<Mile_> aj pa restart pa se javljam
<Mile_> ok hvala
<Ddpbf> немој
<Ddpbf> рестарт још
<Mile_> ?
<Mile_> pa kako da vidim da li radi
<Ddpbf> prvo udradi sudo update-grub
<Mile_> a da menjam ovo gore ili ne
<Ddpbf> промијени
<Ddpbf> сачувај затвори
<Ddpbf> па онда sudo update-grub
<Mile_> zavrseno sve
<Mile_> da idem sad restart/
<Mile_> ?
<Ddpbf> да
<Mile_> isto
<Mile_> crna slika i monitor ispise
<Mile_> out of range
<Mile_> i ja stisnem enter i pokrenem ubuntu
<Ddpbf> hm
<Ddpbf> ај опет у онај фајл и додај x24
<Mile_> sta bese kucam
<Ddpbf> 1680x1080x24
<Ddpbf> gksudo /etc/default/grub
<Mile_> nista ne izlazi
<Ddpbf> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Mile_> idem restart ili prvo da pisem
<Mile_> ono update grub
<Ddpbf> прво оно
<Mile_> kako bese sudo apt-get update-grub??
<Ddpbf> не
<Ddpbf> sudo update-grub
<Mile_> evo lepo ispise da je naso windows
<Mile_> samo je rezolucija problem odo restart
<Mile_> isto
<Mile_> crn ekran
<Ddpbf> постави тему на форуму
<Mile_> i jos nesto kako kad sam u terminalu da odem u root
<Mile_> nisam 1godinu radio ubuntu jbg
<Mile_> ???
<Mile_> setih se sudo -s
<Mile_> je
<Ddpbf> немој то да радиш
<Mile_> a nece nikako da instalira flash player za youtube
<Ddpbf> убунту није подешен да користиш рут
<Ddpbf> како неће?
<Ddpbf> јел 32 или 64?
<Mile_> sad ce da vidimo dal je podesen :)
<Mile_> 64
<Ddpbf> па скини ручно и распакуј у .mozilla
<Mile_> znam al kad ocu da skinem kaze
<Mile_> moram da ga otvorim preko ubuntu softvare
<Mile_> i nista se ne desava
<Ddpbf> чекај
<Ddpbf> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<Ddpbf> probaj ovaj ppa
<broker_> pozdrav svima
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-15
<Igorel> ima li koga ovde :D
<Igorel> pozdrav!
<Igorel> Ddpbf misterbean Beretta021 danilos dragonsfly FiReSTaRT lubotu3 misterbean promis PsyTrance ubuntulo1_
<Igorel> jel ziv neko? :)
<Ddpbf> http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z
<Igorel> izvinjavam se, zanima me da li "Serbia Ubuntu LoCo" tim organizuje neki grupni transport za DebConf11 u Banjaluci?
<Igorel> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/call-for-debconf11-attendance/
<Ddpbf> Урош је хтио да организује нешто
<Ddpbf> али је слаб одзив
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> možda ja uletim sa urošem
<maletaski> videćemo
<Ddpbf> ај
<Ddpbf> da nas bar bude >2
<maletaski> :D
<promis> ja sam mislio da je to već bilo
<maletaski> nije
<maletaski> tek treba da bude
<maletaski> da biće 24tog
<Ddpbf> 27. долази астронаут
<maletaski> jel :Д
<promis> pa koje sam ja onda slike gledao pre neki dan
<promis> Å¡to je ovde neko dao
<maletaski> ah to
<maletaski> to nikola
<maletaski> to valda bile neke zezancije
<maletaski> najave događaja
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-16
<SVD> pozdrav, nov sam na linuxu i imam mali problem, instalirao sam lubuntu posto imam stariji kompjuter i sve je super samo nije hteo da mi prikazuje sliku u nativnoj rezoluciji od 1280*1024 nego najvise u 1027*768. Citao sam po forumima pa sam to resio preko xrandr komandi ali sve se gubi kad resetujem... Opet citao al sva ta resenja koja se nude meni nisu primenjiva ja xorg.conf uopste nemam x nikako nemogu da iskljucim da ga napravim 
<SVD> gde da ubacim te tri linije koje kucam u terminalu da ih sam uradi kad ser sistem pali_
<SVD> dali ima lma LXRanDr neki svoj konfiguracioni fajl pa tamo da smestim_
<promis> koja je grafička?
<promis> svd
<SVD> ATI 9200 SE
<SVD> digo sam ja rezoluciju al nemogu da je zadrzim
<promis> koje redove hoćeš da upišeš u xorg.conf?
<SVD> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1280x1024_60.00 xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<SVD> to su ta tri reda.. samo su lose prelomljeni..
<promis> jel si siguran da bi ovo moglo da se stavi u xorg.conf?
<SVD> al nemam uopste xorg.conf, nepostoji mi taj fajl
<promis> napravićep ga to nije problem
<promis> ovo meni izgleda kao komanda za terminal
<promis> saću da pogledam kako bi trebalo da izgleda upis u xorg.conf
<SVD> pa  jeste :)
<SVD> nisam znao da nije isto
<promis> u medjuvremenu pročitaj ovo http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<promis> jel to neki laptop u pitanju?
<SVD> nije desktop je
<promis> jel onda monitor crt?
<SVD> nije tanacak je  -SyncMaster 930bf
<SVD> :)
<promis> povezao sise d-sub kablom?
<SVD> vga
<SVD> samo to i s-video ima graficka
<SVD> meni bi sustinski resilo da on sam u terminalu odradi ta 3 reda da ne kucam svaki put al nemogu da nadjem neko prosto resenje zasta god se uhvatim na nekom koraku nemam nesto... frustrirajuce dosta, mozda sam trebao ubuntu umesto lubuntu da instaliram tad bi valjda radile stvari kao sto nise po tutorijalima
<promis> isi je X u obe verzije ubuntu-a
<promis> ista uputsva treba da važi za oba
<SVD> graficki drugacije izgledaju mislio sam da je razlicito... nisam ranije koristio linux bas se osecam kao tutubam sve mi je novo i nista se ne radi kao sto sam ja naucio..
<promis> naučio vezano za linux?
<promis> koja je verzija lubuntua?
<SVD> 11,04
<promis> ovde ti je upustvo za Lubuntu kako sa pravi xorg.conf http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1492
<promis> isto je tako reći kao i za ubuntu stim što se umesto gdm gasi lxdm
<SVD> za jedno oko corav konj :)
<SVD> hvala ti puno, cu da proucim malo tak forum i da vidim sta mogu da uradim
<SVD> pozdrav
<promis> započetak napravi xorg.conf
<promis> pa ćemo onda da ga "napunimo" da prikaže reoluciju
<alibaba-> e, koja je komanda da se pokrene nautilus kroz terminal, nautilus --no-desktop  tako nesto
<promis> samo nautilus
<alibaba-> pazi stvarno. pre mi je kada idem samo nautilus ulazio u gnome okruzenje
<alibaba-> zato nisam ni hteo tako da ga probam
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-17
<acinic> poz
<acinic> Razume se neko u miseve?
<acinic>  :D
<maletaski> mačke :D
<maletaski> pozz
<acinic> zeza me nesto mis
<acinic> nije do os-ova
<maletaski> šta tačno?
<acinic> posto imam vise komada
<acinic> preosetljiv je
<acinic> kliknem jednom on odradi dva klika
<maletaski> jel laserski ili optički?
<maletaski> aha znači klik zeza
<acinic> isto je i u vindovsu isto u mintu ili fedori
<acinic> laserski
<acinic> u vindowsu je cak i najgore
<acinic> narucio sam jednog novog misa
<Anpu> i meni se to nekad desi
<maletaski> onda je rikno mikroprekidač
<maletaski> ispod tastera
<acinic> pa kad stigne videcu kako ce da radi
<Anpu> imas li opciju za dpi?
<Anpu> (npr dugme)
<maletaski> nema to veze sa klikom Anpu
<acinic> nema, ima samo sa strane na boku dva dugmeta i skrol
<maletaski> pa može da se sredi
<maletaski> ali samo ako si vešt sa lemilicom :D
<acinic> imam servis za to,znam neke ljude u jednom servisu racunara
<maletaski> pa onda odnesi kod njih
<acinic> http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/logitech-lx8-910-000325/comp_comp_mouse/31/659
<maletaski> samo da zamene mikroprekidač
<acinic> to je ovaj mis
<maletaski> aha
<acinic> nisam ga bas malo platio tako da sam malo razocaran kvalitetom
<maletaski> imam isto logitech ali drugi model
<maletaski> i isto mi se loše pokazao
<acinic> taj mikroprekidac nije skup ili jeste?
<maletaski> ne
<acinic> padao mi dva puta na parket mada ne znam da li je do toga nesto
<maletaski> e to je to
<maletaski> :/
<acinic> nigde nije pukao a i nisam ove simptome primecivao tada
<maletaski> oni su opasno osetljivi na udare
<maletaski> inače može da se izvadi i iz nekog drugog miša pa da se prebaci
<acinic> aha super
<acinic> hvala
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<acinic> narucio sam neki a4tech za male pare
<acinic> sad cu da bacim link samo da nadjem
<maletaski> uh to ja zaobilazim u Å¡irokom luku :D
<maletaski> samo logitech i ginius
<acinic> http://www.nix.ru/include/view-photo.html?good_id=91448&pid=2254
<acinic> jedva nadjoh
<maletaski> auuu to mnogo Å¡areno za moj ukus :D
<acinic> male pare su u pitanju tako da sam se zbog toga odlucio a vidim da ih hvale
<acinic> jeste sareno
<acinic> ni ja nesto ne volim sarenis ali mi se ovo svidelo
<acinic> za te pare ce valjda da bude ok
<maletaski> evo moj miš :   http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/for-business/products/mice-presentation-devices/devices/6373
<promis> zar nisi ;uo da linux ne voli a4tech opremu_
<maletaski> ah da bre
<maletaski> ko beše ono
<maletaski> imao problema sa tastaturom
<promis> uros se žalio na miša
<acinic> nisam cuo
<acinic> zezas ili?
<promis> a neki tip na taetarutu
<promis> i to na čak 2
<acinic>  :D
<maletaski> ja reče da to zaobilazim u širokom luku :D
<promis> ne zezam
<promis> tako je bilo
<promis> možda to ne važi baš za 100% mdela
<acinic> dugacak ovaj mis, izduzen
<maletaski> koji?
<promis> ali 2 tastature je po meni ipak dosta
<acinic> RX1000
<maletaski> ah da
<maletaski> zbog toga Å¡to je nizak
<maletaski> pa bolje leži u ruci
<maletaski> prirodnije stoji Å¡aka na njemu
<maletaski> zato sam ga i uzeo
<maletaski> kad igram igricu ne boli me Å¡aka sa njim
<maletaski> dok sa drugim modelima da
<acinic> Moram da palim
<maletaski> aj pozz
<acinic> Odoh malo napolje
<acinic> negde u neku bastu
<acinic> poz ljudi
<promis> kakve pičke, taman sam krenuo da ih čistim a oni me kikovali
<maletaski> ?!
<promis> nije bitno
<maletaski> aj odo i ja
<maletaski> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bluetooth slusalica Nokia BH-105 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bluetooth-slusalica-nokia-bh-105
<joostvb> добро јутро
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Xubuntu 12.04 promena teme kursora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-xubuntu-12-04-promena-teme-kursora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ATI kartica za Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ati-kartica-za-ubuntu
<Alexxxxa> Mogu li losi driveri, ili na bilo koji nacin, sam Ubuntu, prouzrokovati kvar hardware-a?
<Alexxxxa> Prvi put kad sam na kompjuter instalirao ubuntu, posle odredjenog vremena se pokvario
<lebron> Å ta mu je bilo?
<Alexxxxa> Sada se nesto slicno desava. Moj brat misli da hardware-ski problem moze biti izazvan ovime
<Atlantic777> teško...
<Alexxxxa> Ne moze da se "upali". Dodje do Ubuntu ekrana, onog ljubicastog s pet tacaka i posle njega se ne pojavljuje mis, nego postane tamno, skoro crno
<Atlantic777> kms
<Alexxxxa> a pre toga, ubuntu slova nisu skroz bela, nego imaju neke zute linije preko
<Alexxxxa> to je bilo i prosli put
<Atlantic777> nomodeset u grub i to je to
<Atlantic777> to je ona via kartica?
<Alexxxxa> ne, ovo je komp, ono je bio lap top
<Atlantic777> a kakva je grafa tu?
<Alexxxxa> nvidia
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Na prodaju Wifi PCI kartica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-na-prodaju-wifi-pci-kartica
<Alexxxxa> valjda
<Atlantic777> e u nvidia karte se ne razumem, ali moguće da ne radi modesetting
<Atlantic777> probaj da se poigraš sa onim nomodeset u grub liniji
<Atlantic777> !nomodeset
<lubotu3> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Alexxxxa> Jedino zasto me brat poljulja jeste sledeca recenica: "Sto godina koristimo windows OS i nista se nije desilo, a otkako smo presli na Ubuntu, vec dva put se kvari." Mislim da nije u pravu, ali sve jedno, zelim da proverim postoji li ipak takva mogucnost.
<Alexxxxa> Za sad cu procitati celu temu, ali sam ukapirao osnovu.
<Atlantic777> ja ti kažem da računar nije pokvaren :)
<Alexxxxa> Uglavnom, prethodni put sam imao dual-boot
<Alexxxxa> windows i ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ako instaliraš windows videćeš da i dalje radi redovno
<Atlantic777> samo treba nešto da čačneš
<Alexxxxa> ubuntu nije hteo nikako da se digne (hteo je da radi neko vreme, greske su pocele posle nekog vremena)
<Alexxxxa> a windows je hteo, ali samo iz safe mood-a
<Alexxxxa> prema temi iy onog foruma, podesavanja su u kernelu
<Alexxxxa> je l' tako?
<Atlantic777> ne, u GRUB-u, a on učitava kernel
<Atlantic777> ono gde biraš koji ćeš sistem da pokreneš
<Alexxxxa> e sad, ako je u kernelu ubuntu-a, kakve veze ima sa Windows-om (koji nije hteo takodje da se pokrene)
<Alexxxxa> aha
<Alexxxxa> kapiram
<Alexxxxa> ali tamo pise "The newest kernels have moved the video mode setting into the kernel. "
<Alexxxxa> moracu da google-ujem GRUB
<Atlantic777> za windows nemam pojma, to je već crna magija
<Alexxxxa> samo malo. Da li svaki OS koji se instalira ( a da bude jedini instaliran) instalira i svoj neki GRUB?
<Atlantic777> da
<Alexxxxa> znaci, nije specifican za masinu, vec za OS
<Alexxxxa> ok
<Atlantic777> windows ima neki svoj bootloader
<Atlantic777> tako je, za linuxe su najčešći GRUB i LILO
<Atlantic777> a kada pokrećeš windows, onda GRUB pokrene windowsov bootloader koji onda pokreće windows
<Alexxxxa> black magic, as said :)
<Alexxxxa> obradovao si me :)
<Alexxxxa> samo da podesim, i nece vise brat da me hejtuje
<Alexxxxa> To make the kernel pretend its vista and make the bios execute routines on machines that require them. acpi_osi="Windows 2006"
<Alexxxxa> A za sedmicu? Nisam pokrenuo nikad vistu. Kako da znam sta mu dodje za sedmicu?
<Atlantic777> mislim da ne treba to da čačkaš
<Alexxxxa> Sta sad treba? Da pokrenem temu na forumu, ili?
<Alexxxxa> za sad citam temu
<Alexxxxa> ali me brine i to sto pise da je taj "how to" napisan za 10.04 i 10.10
<Atlantic777> da isključiš kms tako što ćeš da upišeš 'nomodeset' na određeno mesto u grub
<Atlantic777> potraži na forumu
<Alexxxxa> posle biosa se drzi shift
<Atlantic777> da
<Alexxxxa> odaberem kernel (verovatno onaj na vrhu), je l' da?
<Alexxxxa> i pritisnem "e" za editr
<Alexxxxa> *edit
<Alexxxxa> ups, my bad, ono je bilo za temporarily
<Atlantic777> da, možeš tako da isprobavaš
<Alexxxxa> za stalno, moze i "na zivo"
<Atlantic777> kada nađeš šta mu treba, onda ispraviš grub conf
<Alexxxxa> idem da isprobam
<Alexxxxa> nego
<Alexxxxa> kad budem otvarao temu na forumu, da li treba svoj GRUB file da iskopiram u temu?
<promis> Jel zna neko možda php?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za narezivanje CD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-za-narezivanje-cd
<promis> osedeh debagujući...
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pentium III i Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pentium-iii-i-ubuntu
<vladap_> sta
<vladap_> metoda uzaludnih pokusaja!!!
<Alexxxxa> Pentium III jos uvek ziv? Koliko mu treba vekova dok se upali?
<Alexxxxa> Tetris mu brat od tetke
<Alexxxxa> :D
<vladap_> ne trebaju mu vekovi vec kantica benzina i varnica
<vladap_> a da se pokrene, zavisi sta vrtis na njemu
<Alexxxxa> ove moderne P trojke mogu i na plin XD
<Alexxxxa> benzin je skup
<vladap_> to je lepa masinica, ako dodas mem odlican server
<Alexxxxa> brzo se vracam, restart needed
<alexxxx> nece da mi se prikaze lista kad drzim shift posle bios ekrana
<alexxxx> samo je pisalo grub loaded
<alexxxx> kako da dospem do grub-a da bih izabrao kernel?
<vladap_> kasno si pritisnuo
<promis> pritiskaj shift više puta, nemoj držati
<vladap_> ili naizmenicno levi, desni
<promis> mislim da samo levi reaguje
<vladap_> malopre sam spakovao masinu pa nemam da probam
<vladap_> uostalom kod mene se uvek prikazuje grub
<alexxxx> ok
<alexxxx> opet cu probati
<promis> dobar ovaj sed
<vladap_> zavisi sta radis
<promis> jednostavan zadatak sam imao, ubacivanje jedne linije na početku fajla
<vladap_> kakvog fajla
<promis> html
<vladap_> onog prethodnog php
<promis> ubacivao sam include
<vladap_> zar nisi mogao sa echo
<promis> php me zezao, tj kolač, zbog domena
<vladap_> uhh
<promis> neće da radi kad imam ispred www
<vladap_> kako je konfigurisan server
<promis> dok sam otkrio da je to. ja mislio loš mi kod
<promis> nemam pojma kako je konfigurisan server, nije moj
<alexa______> nece ni kad vise puta pritiskam levi shift
<promis> alexa______: pa harkoduj onda da se stalno pojavljuje
<vladap_> alexa______: kada startujes promeni grub.cfg
<alexa______> ono sto sam ja video na svom ekranu je: alexa________: pa [spansko selo] onda da se stalno pojavljuje
<promis> a i ne razumem se u konfiguraciju servera
<alexa______> ako promenim grub.cfg i nesto ne valja, onda necu mocu da ga nikad izmenim
<alexa______> ako ne uspe da mi se upali, na primer
<lebron> u fajlu /etc/default/grub promjeni vrijednost varijable GRUB_TIMEOUT na 5-6s
<lebron> onda butuješ live cd
<lebron> i edituješ ga ponovo :)
<lebron> i da prosle promjena u  /etc/default/grub treba odraditi update-grub
<promis> samo u fajlu /etc/default/grub stavi komentar na #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<alexxxxa> drustvance, imam sledece, a svi pocinju sa grub: hidden_timeout=0
<alexxxxa> hieedn_timeout_quiet=true
<alexxxxa> _timeout=10
<promis> uradi Å¡ta sm ti rekao
<alexxxxa> samo da stavim tarabu kod hidden timeout?
<alexxxxa> ok
<promis> i naravno posle toga: sudo update-grub
<Alexxxxa> Izgleda da nomodeset nista ne menja
<Alexxxxa> otvoricu temu na forumu
<Alexxxxa> postavicu log od lspci
<Alexxxxa> i reci koji problem nekad postoji pri paljenju
<Alexxxxa> i da je verovatno do grub-a
<Alexxxxa> i da mi treba savet kako da podesim
<promis> podesi mu veličinu
<promis> ako ti to pravi problem
<promis> skini komentar sa #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Alexxxxa> neeee
<Alexxxxa> gde ode?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa podizanjem OS-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-podizanjem-os-a
<Alexxxxa> ;(
<vladap_> ko
<Alexxxxa> ode promis
<Alexxxxa> idem opet da restartujem
<vladap> covek radi
<Alexxxxa> znam, svi rade ;)
<Alexxxxa> jedino ja imam najduzi raspust
<vladap> da li ti opet baguje start
<Alexxxxa> do oktobra :)
<Alexxxxa> sada cu da vidim
<Alexxxxa> ali bih morao da ugasim na 5 minuta komp
<vladap> o.k. tu sam
<Alexxxxa> jer kad je ugrejan, i radi samo restart, onda hoce
<Alexxxxa> ugasicu ga na 5 minuta
<Alexxxxa> pa palim opet
<vladap> stani malo
<Alexxxxa> reci
<Alexxxxa> mada nista znacajno u grubu nisam menjao
<vladap> rekao si da kada je vruc restart radi normalno
<Alexxxxa> da
<vladap> koji je to komp
<Alexxxxa> dzabe da ti citam sta pise na kucistu
<Alexxxxa> neki intel mu je procesor
<vladap> ili koliko je star
<Alexxxxa> nvidia graficka
<vladap> odnosno napajanje
<Alexxxxa> imas na forumu lshw
<Alexxxxa> jer l' se preko lshw vidi?
<Alexxxxa> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-podizanjem-os-a
<vladap> da hardware
<vladap> sacu da vidim
<Alexxxxa> ok
<vladap> amd athlon, malo starija masina
<vladap> verovatno 4-5 godina
<vladap> jesi li proverio ili probao drugo napajanje
<Alexxxxa> jos starije od 4-5
<Alexxxxa> bio je u servisu
<Alexxxxa> kazu da je sve u redu
<vladap> hhmmmm
<Alexxxxa> mada cu morati da proverim u kom je servisu bio i da l' je bio u servisu, ili ga je cale ugurao nekom svom drugu koji zna s kompjuterima
<Alexxxxa> (kod caleta me nista ne cudi)
<vladap> probaj da ga "hladnog" upalis i drzis reset taster 5-10 minuta (zaglavi cackalicom taster)
<Alexxxxa> sta ce se onda desiti?
<vladap> posle tog vremena ugasi i odmah upali i vidi da li ce da startuje
<Alexxxxa> ok
<vladap> 5-10 minuta je dovoljno da se napajanje stabilizuje. moze zbog njega da zaglavljuje
<Alexxxxa> mada nece cackalica upaliti
<Alexxxxa> moram jos da smislim kako cu da uglavim
<Alexxxxa> odoh da proverim
<Alexxxxa> e
<Alexxxxa> sacekaj
<vladap> upali ga i pusti da zaglavi i cekaj 10 minuta
<vladap> pa ga onda restartuj
<Alexxxxa> ok
<Alexxxxa> prvo cu da ga ohladim na 5-10 minuta
<Alexxxxa> hoces biti tu?
<vladap> to je malo
<Alexxxxa> 10-15
<Alexxxxa> bices tu?
<vladap> treba bar 30 minuta
<vladap> ili to probaj ujutru
<Alexxxxa> u pravu si
<Alexxxxa> sad cu da precesljam sta mi od stvari treba
<vladap> bicu tu sigurno jos 30 min, a mozda i duze
<Alexxxxa> 60 GB imam, a ne znam odakle mi :)
<Alexxxxa> sve neke slike i cudesa
<Alexxxxa> ne daj Boze da mi crkne komp, skocio bih s mosta na Adi
<Alexxxxa> nemam eksterni hard disk, moram da ga kupim
<vladap> prebacis hard na drugi
<vladap> komp
<Alexxxxa> a ako hard crkne?
<Alexxxxa> XD
<vladap> onda nemas nista
<vladap> nemas ni problem
<Alexxxxa> upravo
<Alexxxxa> elem
<Alexxxxa> zanima me programiranje i AI
<Alexxxxa> koliko ova zajednica "zna" o tome
<Alexxxxa> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nekoliko stvari za uraditi nakon instalacije Ubuntu 12.04LTS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-nekoliko-stvari-za-uraditi-nakon-instalacije-ubuntu-12-04lts
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Predstavljamo radove članova zajednice – deo dva : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/predstavljamo-radove-clanova-zajednice-deo-dva/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=predstavljamo-radove-clanova-zajednice-deo-dva
<UbuntuPocetnik> Pozdrav
<UbuntuPocetnik> Ima li nekoga ko bi mi mogao pomoci da resim problem sa youtube.com na Chromium-u i Firefox-u?
<lebron> A koji je problem?
<UbuntuPocetnik> Missing Plug-in u Chromiumu a u Firefox-u ne prikazuje prozor za klipove
<Atlantic777> koji ubuntu?
<UbuntuPocetnik> a imam instalirad Flash player shockgwave gnush swf...
<UbuntuPocetnik> 10.10
<lebron> njemu je istekla podrška
<Atlantic777> batali gnash
<Atlantic777> i batali taj matori ubuntu
<Atlantic777> pređi na 12.04 pod hitno
<UbuntuPocetnik> kako da ga update ? na 12.04 taj je najnoviji ?
<Atlantic777> moraćeš redom, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04
<Atlantic777> najbolje da odmah instaliraš 12.04
<UbuntuPocetnik> ok kako
<lebron> prije bih predložio downgrade
<Atlantic777> instalirša od nule :)
<lebron> tj. isntalaciju 10.04
<Atlantic777> downgrade ne može bezbolno da se odradi
<Atlantic777> a ako će da radi clean install, bolje da instalira 12.04
<UbuntuPocetnik> znaci moram da skinem 12.04 pa da ga opet instaliram ?
<Atlantic777> UbuntuPocetnik: najbolje tako
<Atlantic777> to moraš da uradiš :D
<lebron> mislio sam da uradi clean  install 10.04
<Atlantic777> lebron: zašto da instalira sistem star 2 godine?
<lebron> možda mu se ne svidi unity :)
<lebron> zašto se navikavati na novo
<Atlantic777> zato što je novo i zato što je budućnost
<lebron> kad još uvek može da koristi g2
<lebron> budućnost, ali kakva :)
<Atlantic777> nije rešenje da koristi star sistem
<lebron> još uvjek je podržan
<Atlantic777> vama kome se ne sviđa unity pređite na xfce, lxde, mate, cinamon
<Atlantic777> bilo Å¡ta
<Atlantic777> jeste, ali to nije trajno rešenje
<Atlantic777> a možeš da instaliraš gnome classic na unity
<Atlantic777> instaliraš gnome panel i to je to
<lebron> kad istekne podrška tu je solusos
<Atlantic777> promene se događaju
<Atlantic777> to je neminovno, open source je takav, uvek će biti nezavršen i uvek će se menjati
<Atlantic777> isti slučaj je i sa kernelom i sa KDE i sa svime
<Atlantic777> UbuntuPocetnik: odlutali smo, u svakom slučaju, 10.10 je verzija koju bi trebao da promeniš. Probaj za prvu pomoć da koristiš minitube
<Atlantic777> gnash bih zaobišao u širokom luku
<UbuntuPocetnik> to je ?
<Atlantic777> minitube je desktop program koji pušta klipove sa youtube
<Atlantic777> i super radi
<UbuntuPocetnik> ok hvala
<UbuntuPocetnik> a neki update sa 10.10 na 12.04 je nemoguc ili ?
<Atlantic777> direktno - ne
<Atlantic777> neka ti ovo bude nauk, redovno radi upgrade
<Atlantic777> ako ti se ne radi upgrade na svakih 6 meseci, onda koristi LTS izdanja i radi na svake 2 godine
<UbuntuPocetnik> ja sam sad bio primoran da instaliram linux jer sam pokupio Win32/Virut.BN...
<Atlantic777> dobro, i?
<UbuntuPocetnik> a imam 10.10 pa nisma razmisljao o verziji i tako..
<UbuntuPocetnik> koji je dobar progam za rezanje
<UbuntuPocetnik> iz ubunta ?>
<Atlantic777> brassero, k3b, wodim...
<Atlantic777> inače, uentbootin je jako fin program koji ti omogućava da smestiš instalaciju bilo koje linux distribucije na flash
<Atlantic777> ne moraš da bacaš CD-ove
<UbuntuPocetnik> jel ce moci da se nareze 12.04 na cd posto vidim da ima 701MB?
<Atlantic777> hoće
<UbuntuPocetnik> znam za taj program
<UbuntuPocetnik> radi li na linux platformi ?
<Atlantic777> na skoro svaki disk staje 703 - 705 MB
<Atlantic777> da, naravno da radi :)
<Atlantic777> imaš ga u software center
<UbuntuPocetnik> ok hvala :)
<UbuntuPocetnik> kako najlakse da formatiram usb
<UbuntuPocetnik> slicno kao u windowsu?
<Atlantic777> gparted, na primer
<lebron> zar nema opcija format, kada ideš desnim klikom na ikonicu USB-a ?
<Atlantic777> a postoji i disk utility
<UbuntuPocetnik> nema
<Atlantic777> lebron: mislim da nema toga...
<Atlantic777> !format
<lubotu3> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Atlantic777> !gparted
<lubotu3> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Atlantic777> !minitube
<lebron> gotovo sam siguran da to može na gnome2 :/
<Atlantic777> koliko se ja sećam, ne može ali ne mogu da tvrdim
<UbuntuPocetnik> pozdrav javljam se kad instaliram 12.04...
<Atlantic777> ok, budi pažljiv :)
<Atlantic777> nemoj da iskasapiš hdd
<UbuntuPocetnik> na celom hddu na ovom kompu mi je ubuntu trenutno ...
<Atlantic777> ok, samo pazi na lične podatke, ako ih imaš
<UbuntuPocetnik> preko njega skidam sve i pokusavam da izbrisem virut na drugom kompu gde imam dosta podataaka
<UbuntuPocetnik> jer se on siri samo po .exe...
<UbuntuPocetnik> pozdrav otisao sam...
<Atlantic777> vidi, kroistim linux već 5 godina, nekoliko godina uopšte ne koristim windows, skoro 10 godina se bavim računarima i to baš ozbiljno i uopšte namam potrebu za windowsom
<Atlantic777> nemaš verovatno ni ti :D
<UbuntuPocetnik> nemam ali otac i sestre imaju...
<UbuntuPocetnik> igrice i ostalo...
<UbuntuPocetnik> :D
<Atlantic777> e sa njima je nekada stvarno živa muka :D
<UbuntuPocetnik> jeste....
<UbuntuPocetnik> jos kad je 5 sestra majka i otac.....
<UbuntuPocetnik> neki dobar multi boot usb creator zzaa linux
<UbuntuPocetnik> znam za YUMI koji moze preko windows ali za linux ne znam...
<lebron> multysystem
<UbuntuPocetnik> hvala
<lebron> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<lebron> http://www.linuxzasve.com/izradite-multiboot-usb-uz-multisystem
<UbuntuPocetnik> Pozdrav
<Alexxxxa> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/predstavljamo-radove-clanova-zajednice-deo-dva/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=predstavljamo-radove-clanova-zajednice-deo-dva Na stranici ima grešaka, što slovnih, što gramatičkih
<Alexxxxa> Kome da se obratim da ispravi?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> netbook  i ove vrucine : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-netbook-i-ove-vrucine
<Atlantic777> libre br. 2 https://libre.lugons.org/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako irc "pustiti" na http? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-kako-irc-pustiti-na-http
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Uklanjanje Paketa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-uklanjanje-paketa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Usporen Sistem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-usporen-sistem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Urban Terror bug : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-urban-terror-bug
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> asus za prvake-problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-edubuntu-asus-za-prvake-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin" Ultimate Edition : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-ultimate-edition
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin" Ultimate Edition : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-ultimate-edition
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LiBRE broj 2 je stigao : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/libre-broj-2-je-stigao/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=libre-broj-2-je-stigao
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Elektronsko bankarstvo iz Linuxa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-elektronsko-bankarstvo-iz-linuxa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Spisak banaka koje omogućuju elektronsko poslovanje iz Linuxa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-spisak-banaka-koje-omogucuju-elektronsko-poslovanje-iz-linuxa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Z-ram : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-z-ram
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Å ta koristi 0x61 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-koristi-0x61
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update manager : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-manager
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati wxBasic? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-instalirati-wxbasic
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem--16030
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem oko laptopa emachines e525 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-oko-laptopa-emachines-e525
<Ddpbf> Да ли неко користи привокси?
<TildaTurn> privoxy, proxy, tor ..,  jess
<Ddpbf> Параноја
<Ddpbf> ;D
<TildaTurn> oss da kazes da su i prezervativi paranoja? :)
<Ddpbf> Ма шалим се и ја сам на привоксију, а понекад укључим и прокси или тор.
<Ddpbf> + но скрипт + ад блок
<Ddpbf> никад није превише :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nvidia optimus : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-optimus
<novisam> cao moze li pomoc kako da popravim sistem uz pomoc instalacionog diska?
<sasa_> za pocetak reci sta je pokvareno u sistemu, pa ce neko onda moci da ti pomogne
<novisam> pola programa nece da pokrene  stalno neke sistemske greske
<lebron> kao npr.? :)
<sasa_> ako mozes slikaj to ili na neki drugi nacin postavi ovde na irs
<sasa_> irc
<novisam> v. tastatur, rs... svasta nesto
<novisam> dajte mi komandu kako mogu sa instalacionog to da popravim
<novisam> kako to ide?
<marw> novisam, pokreneš instalaciju
<marw> kao i inače, i odabreš istu instalaciju ali *bez formatiranja*
<marw> uputstva prilikom instalacije su vrlo jasna.
<novisam> supper brate hvala ti
<novisam> marw
<marw> novisam, nema problema. tebi zapravo treba reinstalacija.
<marw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<novisam> a nema ono popravka sistema  sa instalacije?
<novisam> citao sam da to moze ali im komande ne rade
<marw> ne znam za to.
<marw> u principu, ako si početnik, (re)instalacija ti je najjednostavnija
<marw> linux je teško sistemski "pokvariti", osim ako nisi nešto čačkao pod admin nalogom
<sasa_> kod ponovne reinstalacije neces izgubiti nista od podataka koji vec postoje, samo uradi onako kako je marw napisao, sve ce ostati sacuvano, samo nemoj da formatiras particije, i sve ce biti u redu
<Ddpbf> уф одем до града на пиво
<Ddpbf> оно метар и по текста
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skeniranje Hardvera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skeniranje-hardvera
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-14
<pocetnik> pozzz
<pocetnik> ima koga?
<bitlord>  
<bitlord> pocetnik, ajde pitaj, sta te muci
<cigara> znam da nije najbolji forum za to, ali mi je nekako navika da ovde dođem :) ima li php-ovaca ovde?
<bitlord>  /j ##php
<Anpu> nemamo te vrste ovaca :P
<cigara> znam, ali tamo su sve stranci :)
<Ddpbf> bitlord: o/
<bitlord> cigara, dobro, znamo da su nas roditelji ucili da ne govorimo sa strancima, ali valjda smo dovlojno odrasli i znamo kome mozemo da se obratimo :o)
<bitlord> \o Ddpbf
<bitlord> cigara, ako zelis da se aktivno bavis takvim stvarima, strana literatura i razgovor sa strancima se ne moze izbeci
<maletaski> hi bitlord
<Ddpbf> брез инглиша нема прогамирања
<cigara> lol, visim na #opensuse često, a i komuniciram bez problema pričam na engleskom, nije to, nego nekako uvek lakše pomognu naši, prijatniji su ljudi za rad :)
<bitlord> HI maletaski ;-)
<Anpu> ijao suse korisnik! deder pricaj, sta ti je sa phpom
<maletaski> susovci na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic :D
<cigara> ccc rasisto :P
<Anpu> +1 :P
<maletaski> hihihih :D
<bitlord> kad se spomene php, ja se setim ove slike http://tnx.nl/php.jpg
<cigara> ma nije ništa sa mojim php-om, to me i buni, nego kada sam okačio sajt na drugarev hosting, počele su čudne stvari da se događaju..
<cigara> sad ću da okačim na pastebin
<cigara> http://dpaste.com/770687/
<Anpu> da nemas neki echo pre header fajla?
<Anpu> stavi na vrh te strane <? ob_start(); ?>
<Anpu> a na dno <? ob_flush(); ?>
<Anpu> i probaj
<Anpu> takodje proveri da nemas na vrhu fajla novi red
<Anpu> tj praznu liniju
<Anpu> ako imas ,brisi
<cigara> uf, pobrljavio, načisto, imam na vrhu toolbar koji trčkara zajedno sa skrolom sada mi otišao u ofsajd, a na početku strane novi error
<cigara> http://dpaste.com/770690/
<cigara> ok, to sam ispravio, promenio sam mesta pozivima tih f-ja.. sada je ok
<cigara> problem sa onom prvom greškom je to što se ne pojavi svaki put, tako da to što se sada nije pojavila ne znači da neće opet
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu (Razno) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-razno
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-15
<Stefan> zdravo svima
<Stefan> jel ima neko da odvoji malo vremena, imam jedan problem
<Stefan> Koristim win7 i ubuntu 11.04. Koristim tri particije c: d: i koristio sam posebnu particiju  za ubuntu, medjutim jucer sam hteo da obrisem ubuntu i instaliram drugi distributer
<Stefan> ali kad sam obirsao
<Stefan> izbacilo mi je error: no such partition
<Stefan> grub rescue >
<Stefan> gledao sam do sad sve moguce opcije ali mi ni jedna nije odgovarala
<Stefan> ivane, jel imas vremena da mi pomognes ?
<Stefan> posto su ovi ostali afk
<Stefan> haloooooooooooooo
<Stefan> dal je moguce da nikog nema ?
<Atlantic777> Stefan: sačekaj minut.
<Stefan> sweetofserbia zdravo
<Stefan> ok
<Stefan> hvala bogu..
<Atlantic777> Stefan: moraš da budeš strpljiv, i mi smo ljudi, uvek radimo nešto. :)
<Stefan> zam
<Stefan> znam*
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan, da li neko zna kako dekodirati "Blekberi"?
<sweetofserbia> d
<sweetofserbia> ob
<sweetofserbia> ar
<sweetofserbia> da
<sweetofserbia> n
<sweetofserbia> S
<sweetofserbia> t
<sweetofserbia> ef
<sweetofserbia> an
<sweetofserbia> e
<Stefan> moraces da sacekas
<sweetofserbia> *Dobar dan Stefane
<Stefan> dobar dan :)
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: nemoj tako da pišeš.
<Atlantic777> Stefan: dakle, imao si win sa c i d i još jednu treću particiju.
<Stefan> dakle
<Atlantic777> Onda si izbrisao tu treću particiju i sada ne možeš da bootuješ win?
<Stefan> obrisao sam ubuntu
<Stefan> i sad je problem da
<Atlantic777> samo instaliraj neki drugi distro na tu treću i sve će biti ok, najverovatnije
<Stefan> nemam win7 disk kod sebee
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777 Smatram da pravopis itekako znam, alije prethodno očigledno bila greška
<Stefan> vidi o cemu se radi
<Stefan> trenutno sa cime raspolazem je da imam flesku i na njoj sam prebacio ubuntu instalaciju
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: ma u redu, samo ako neko pošalje više od 3 reda u par sekundi, to se smatra spamovanjem, zagušivanjem kanala (flood) i obično se taj korisnik izbacuje. ;)
<Stefan> ali nzm kako da uradim boot, jer, sam pokusao da idem u boot,
<Stefan> tjs u boot settings
<Stefan> pa hard disk drives > i tu imam  SATA i USB, naravno stavio sam USB na prviu
<Stefan> da bi mogao da uradim boot
<Stefan> medjutim ono mi izbaci
<Stefan> sad cu da ti kazem sta
<Stefan> syslinux 4.03 ...
<Stefan> error: no config file found
<Stefan> no default or ui configuration directive found
<Stefan> i sta ja sad da radim.. ?
<Stefan> boot:
<Atlantic777> ovaj, kako si prebacio tu ubuntu instalaciju?
<Atlantic777> i šta ti sada hoćeš da uradiš?
<Stefan> hmm
<Atlantic777> koji rezultat treba da bude? windows koji radi, neki linux + windows ili Å¡ta?
<Stefan> pa nzm da li je to bilo ispravno, ali uradio sam ovako, mount sam taj image ubuntu-a
<Stefan> i onda sam copy filove na usb
<Stefan> pa hteo bi da imam rezultat da win7 radi
<Stefan> ali nzm kako da pregazim ovaj guru
<Stefan> nadam se da sam ti sad dobro uveo u problem
<sweetofserbia> Uh baš te strogi par redova sa po jednim slovm, znaš, nije baš tako jednostavno tipkati sa dugim noktima, moraš daprobaš da bi me razumeo :)
<Atlantic777> ček, ček, ti si ceo hdd kopirao na flash ovako copy-paste? :D
<Stefan> da
<Stefan> a mora preko onog programa ?
<Stefan> jel stvarno u tome greska bila ?
<Stefan> trenutno sam na laptopu, tako da mogu odma to da popravim
<Stefan> tjs da kopiram fajlove
<Stefan> preko tog programa, ako je to resenje
<Stefan> ali kako posle boot ?
<Atlantic777> ako nisi ništa više čačkao, kopiraj te fajlove nazad na hdd i verovatno će raditi :D
<Stefan> nisam
<Stefan> ne, vidi..
<Stefan> sada sam na laptopu
<Stefan> i sa laptopa sam skinuo ubuntu
<Atlantic777> da li slučajno imaš još koji flash pri ruci?
<Stefan> da
<Atlantic777> koji distro si hteo da instaliraš?
<Atlantic777> skini recimo ubuntu 12.04
<Stefan> pa hteo sam da se prebacim na fidoru 17
<Stefan> da
<Stefan> skinuo sam ubuntu 12.04
<Atlantic777> i skini program unetbootin
<Stefan> i sad cu da probam da je prebacim preko tog programa unetbootin lepo..
<Stefan> a ne onako kako sam ja ^^
<Atlantic777> i njime napraviš „instalacioni disk na flešu“ (a sam ga smutio).
<Atlantic777> pa sigurno. :)
<Stefan> ae za 3-4m ti javljam
<Stefan> sad cu da vidim o cemu se radi
<Atlantic777> problem je u tome što na „bootabilnim“ uređajima postoji jedan deo koji se zove boot sector (prvih 512B na disku) gde pišu neki mlogo ludi podaci za pokretanje sistema.
<Atlantic777> Ti kada ovako montiraš disk, ne vidiš podatke pa ne možeš ni da ih kopiraš.
<Atlantic777> E, pa ISO slika ima i te podatke, dd može da kopira te podatke, a unetbootin takođe napravi taj boot sector kako treba.
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: dosta mi je bila duga kosa, ne mogu još i sa noktima da se zezam. :P
<Stefan> moze i Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 ovaj program jel da ?
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, moja preporuka je unetbootin
<Atlantic777> !unetbootin
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Stefan> vazi
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777 He, he, he, baš si me slatko nasmejao :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<Stefan> atlantic, a kazi mi jel postoji mogucnost da obrisem guru pre nego sto instaliram , sa
<Stefan> sa ovom fleskom sto imam na njoj ubuntu
<Stefan> i da mogu ponovo run windows7 kao pre
<Stefan> ?
<Stefan> ovo ce biti gotovo sa prebvacivanjem za 1m 30s
<Stefan> gotovo, sad da ubacim flesku i da restartujem sa ctrl+alt+del i da boot sa usb-a ?
<Stefan> ili trebam neku komandu u grub rescue > ?
<Atlantic777> nije guru nego GRUB :)
<Atlantic777> samo pokreni insatlaciju sa fleške i instaliraj opet na treću particiju
<Stefan> grub haha.. w/e
<Atlantic777> verovatno je to sdc
<Atlantic777> !grub
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Stefan> samo malo, jel to kucam u ovom terminalu gde pise sad grub rescue>
<Stefan> ?
<Atlantic777> -.-
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> pokreni samo instalaciju sa fleša i to je to
<Atlantic777> instaliraj opet ubuntu, kao da ga instaliraš prvi put
<Stefan> ok sad cu da zamenim satu sa usb-om na prvo mesto
<Stefan> nadam se da nece opet onu glupu gresku
<Atlantic777> kako god
<Stefan> [13:15] <@Atlantic777> pokreni samo instalaciju sa fleša i to je to [13:15] <@Atlantic777> instaliraj opet ubuntu, kao da ga instaliraš prvi put
<Stefan> ma sve je to meni jasno
<Stefan> i lako
<Stefan> nego sad nzm koja je ovo glupost sa ovim grub
<Stefan> odo da uradim ovo
<Stefan> brb
<Atlantic777> grub je program koji učitava sistem
<Atlantic777> pošto nemaš sistem, on se buni
<Stefan> imam win7
<Atlantic777> ali nemaš podešavanja za grub pošto si ih premestio ;)
<Stefan> ali ne mogu do njega jer kao ovaj grub ga koci..
<Stefan> da
<Atlantic777> grub pokreće pokretač windowsa
<Stefan> ffs
<Atlantic777> grub ne može direktno da pokrene windows pa samo pokrene program koji pokreće windows
<Atlantic777> ovako jednostavno rečeno
<Stefan> evo ga napokon
<Atlantic777> asmo, da bi grub radio, tebi treba /boot folder (particija), a ti si to sve premestio na fleš
<Stefan> samo je izgleda bila greska u kopiranju fajlova
<Atlantic777> u tome je problem, i zato ti grub rescue> ne bi mnogo pomoglo
<Stefan> :)
<Stefan> a sve je tako jednostavno
<Atlantic777> pa da :)
<Stefan> i ja hocu da ga ubrzam
<Stefan> bez programa
<Stefan> :/
<Stefan> i kontam na kraju, da je sigurno greska bila do toga
<Stefan> e sad
<Stefan> mi ucitava ubuntu
<Stefan> jel mogu ja sad prvo, lepo, da obrisem taj grub
<Stefan> i da se prebacim na win7 kao i obicno
<Stefan> i onda da posle instaliram ono sto sam hteo..
<Stefan> jel trebam sad u terminalu ili?
<Stefan> sry za spam :)
<Atlantic777> ček, a zašto bi to radio?
<Atlantic777> da bi ti sada win opet radio, treba ti windows disk
<Atlantic777> u stvari može i drugačije
<Atlantic777> ne sećam se, odavno to nisam radio
<Stefan> ok ovako.. da idem sad po onom upustvu
<Stefan> !grub
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Atlantic777> samo nastavi sa instalacijom ubuntua (na onu treću particiju) i on će opet sve skontati i biće u redu
<Atlantic777> ne, samo me poslušaj i instaliraj taj ubuntu na treću particiju!
<Stefan> ma ja bi da obrisem
<Stefan> nebi vise ubunut
<Atlantic777> instaliraj onda gedoru isto tako
<Stefan> iskreno hocu da se prebacim na fidoru17
<Stefan> koja je na kompu
<Stefan> a mrzi me sad ponovo da skidam na laptop
<Stefan> nego dignem sistem sad na win7
<Stefan> i onda copy/paste sa programom opet na flesku
<Stefan> i to je to
<Stefan> jel moze to ili ?
<Atlantic777> pa butuj onda taj fleš bez instalacije i izvuci šta ti treba
<Atlantic777> imaš tamo opciju try ubuntu without installing
<Stefan> da evo sad prckam
<Atlantic777> i onda imaš ubuntu podignut sa fleša, potpuno funkcionalan sistem. Njime nađi to šta si skidao šta ti treba, prebaci i teraj dalje.
<Stefan> da evo sad gledam to..
<Stefan> !grub_rescue
<Atlantic777> ne treba ti to
<Atlantic777> to je kada windowsom pogaziš grub pa ne možeš da pokreneš ubuntu
<Atlantic777> i imaš samo windows
<Stefan> znaci sad da bi pregazio ovo
<Stefan> moram win7 disk da imam
<Stefan> qq
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gimp 2.8 watermark : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gimp-2-8-watermark
<Stefan> jel da?
<Atlantic777> pa ima još nekih fora, ali ti mene ne razumeš, očigledno
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš fedoru, samo je instaliraj
<Atlantic777> ništa više ne treba da čačkaš
<Atlantic777> ne treba da brišeš, premeštaš, kopiraš, samo instaliraj
<Atlantic777> i radiće ti i windows onda
<Stefan> ma da, sad cu ja na metodu, dok je fleska ubacena, da ubacim
<Stefan> pa na laptop nazad
<Stefan> prebacim fajlove
<Stefan> vratim flesku u pc
<Stefan> i kraj
<Stefan> nista vise, to je to, hvala puno za onaj program sto si me podsetio, a ja tvrdoglav pa napeo da moze i bez toga :)))
<Stefan> bb
<Atlantic777> pa može samo nije toliko jednostavno :)
<Stefan> e atlantic opet ja, jedno kratko pitanje, jel ova okruzenja za fedoru17 (GNOME, KDE SPIN, XFCE SPIN), jel to bazirano samo na desktop izgledu ili ima jos neke stvari izmenjene ?
<Stefan> ako zna neko drugi neka odgovori
<Stefan> samo me to interesuje
<Atlantic777> samo desktop
<Stefan> ok hvala
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Podeljen ekran : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podeljen-ekran
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> MapsGL - Slaba grafika ili nesto trece? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mapsgl-slaba-grafika-ili-nesto-trece
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Preporuka za dobru PC konfiguraciju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-preporuka-za-dobru-pc-konfiguraciju
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-08
<profiler1982> gde da nadjem wallpaper sa slike http://www.elementaryupdate.com/2013/06/install-and-use-indicator-synapse.html
<escaper_> Pozz narode, imam jedan problem, krenuo sam da upgradeujem 12.04 ubuntu na 12.10, i onda sam prekinuo u jednom trenutnu (posle prve 2 stavke) i sada kada hocu da ga upgradeujem, ali uspesno ovaj put, on mi kaze da je sistem up to date i da nema nadogradnji za njega, kako to da ispravim ?
<milan> Ima li koga?
<escaper_> ja sam tu xD
<milan> Ok. POkrenuo sam Ubuntu 13.04 live sa Radeon HD 6320
<milan> KOji drajver da instaliram?
<milan> fglrx, fglrx updates ili da ostavim xorg
<escaper_> e to ja ne znam, to ce neki iskusan da ti odgovori :)
<milan> Inace sam imao problema ranije sa 12 i 11 verzijama jer drajveri nisu radili kako treba
<milan> Pa je sve bilo presporo
<milan> Sada radi delimicno OK.
<milan> DObro, ima li nekog drugog ovde_
<Kostic> Има, има али мора да се ради на послу. Не може да се даје подршка на ИРЦ-у. :P
<Kostic> escaper_, одради у терминалу: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo reboot
<milan> Covece otkud znam da li ste na poslu, pita ima li nekog ko hoce da mi pomogne..
<Kostic> то би требало да инсталира све исправке, иначе не ради више то. Када започнеш надоградњу онда је и заврши.
<Kostic> milan, пробај те власничке тј. fglrx али, колико видим по форумима, доста људи има проблема са њима.
<Kostic> Ако не раде како треба, онда се врати на отворене који су и нешто спорији.
<escaper_> ok, hvala, sada cu da probam :)
<escaper_> posle sudo apt-get dist-upgrade dobijam ovo: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<escaper_> uspeo sam, cackao sam nesto po setingsu, bilo se nesto poremetilo, sad radi :)
<milan> Hm pokusavam medjutim nece da apply settings, stalno vrati na Xorg open driver
<Kostic> escaper_, постави Главни сервер као извор програма уместно нашег српског.
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-09
<alice11> hello ekipa
<alice11> ima neko da koristi debian možda?
<TildaTurn> valjda ima
<alice11> problem je sljedeći:  nije mi htio installirat grub pri instalaciji i onda mi neki lik na debian kanalu reko da preskočim to al mi nije uspio pomoć nakraju i sad nemam grub
<TildaTurn> kako nije hteo?
<TildaTurn> probaj opet
<alice11> bila je greška i nije ga htio instalirat
<alice11> jesam 4-5 puta i isto
<TildaTurn> uvek isto bude?!
<alice11> da
<TildaTurn> hm
<alice11> ni lilo neće da instalira
<TildaTurn> jel ga instaliras na jednu particiju ili na vise?
<TildaTurn> taj Debian
<alice11> jednu
<TildaTurn> pa, ne znam onda di je greska :-/
<TildaTurn> mozda neko zna pa se javi
<alice11> imam 1gb swap, 400 gb ext4 i još jednu particiju na kojoj si čuvam podatke s prijašnjeg sustava..
<TildaTurn> kad pita; da li da instalira grub na sda, itd sta mu kazes?
<alice11> sve kak instalacija preporuča
<TildaTurn> ne znam onda
<alice11> ok
<TildaTurn> alice11, vidi ovo, mozda pomogne > http://www.mycity.rs/Linux/Kako-da-vratim-GRUB-na-MBR-hard-diska.html
<Halleon> zdravo
<Halleon> moze li jedno pitanje oko bleachbit applikacije?
<Halleon> Nisam siguran sta je bezbedno da obelezim da cisti
<Halleon> pod opcijom deepscan
<Halleon> Backup files: Delete the backup files
<Halleon> .DS_Store: Delete the files
<Halleon> Thumbs.db: Delete the files
<Halleon> Temporary files: Delete the temporary files
<Halleon>  googlao sam medjutim jedino sam nasao pozorenja da treba biti pazljiv
<Halleon> upozorenja*
<Halleon> ne znam sta je ovo .ds store, ostalo razumem :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-10
<Halleon> Zdravo, uradio sam backup sa dejadup medjutim nije mi sacuvao sledece foldere:
<Halleon> /home/halleon/.config/enchant
<Halleon> /home/halleon/.gvfs
<Halleon> da li je nesto bitno u njima?
<promis> fvs ne
<promis> gvfs ne
<Halleon> ok
<promis> enchant pode[avanje za re;nik
<Halleon> ok i to nije toliko vazno
<Halleon> Hvala
<promis> .gvfs čak i ne može da se sačuva, to nije običan direkdotijum
<milankra> Ima li koga?
<tata> može li brza pomoć jer su mi klinci u pitanju, danas sam im instalirao ubuntu 10.4 na starom pent 3, i jednostavne igrice online neće da se pokrenu, šta još fali da se instalira?
<Flaunt_> podrška za 10.04 je istekla maja ove godine
<profiler1982> istekla podrska za 10.04 insaliraj 12.04
<profiler1982> ako je slab komp, lubuntu ili xbuntu
<tata> dobio sam podršku, uradio sam odma update od nekih 400 Mb
<profiler1982> onda nije 10.04
<tata> ma jeste, sad sam na njemu i radi ok, samo igrice on line neće
<profiler1982> on prima samo seurity update tj serverski
<profiler1982> mozes li ista da instaliras iz software center
<tata> nije mi server, isti onaj koj sam instalirao i sebi pre nekoliko godina na jačoj mašini, isti ISO file čuvam
<tata> sve iz software centra može da se instalira
<profiler1982> znam da nije server kazem prima samo upate koji se ticu servera
<profiler1982> neprobao?
<profiler1982> probao
<tata> naravno dodao sam im gomilu programa
<Flaunt_> a koje igrice su u pitanju ?
<tata> igrice za decu od 3 do 103 godine
<Flaunt_> budi precizniji
<profiler1982> probaj otvori terminal i kucaj sudo apt-get update
<tata> koja god da se klikne, dašava se ništa
<Flaunt_> mada kao sto rekoh podrska za 10.04 je istekla
<profiler1982> tesko da moze da povuce novi flash
<Flaunt_> u pitanju su fles igre sa sajtova ?
<tata> imam flash adobe 11.2
<tata> to sam dodao
<profiler1982> neke igrice koje zahtevaju unity player nemoze na ubuntu 10.04
<profiler1982> reci neku igricu
<Flaunt_> da li su u pitanju fles igrice sa raznih sajtova ?
<profiler1982> steam pogotovo nemoze
<tata> iste te igrice iraju na istom ubuntu 10.4 ali na novijem hardwaru
<tata> u stvari
<Flaunt_> koje igrice ?
<tata> ja imam na svih 5 kompjutera isti ubuntu 10.4
<tata> i svuda radi ok osim na jednom
<tata> to su igrice oblačenje lutkica, ništa posebno
<Flaunt_> hocemo li cuti koje igrice su u pitanju ili ne ??
<Flaunt_> daj neki promer
<Flaunt_> *primer
<tata> evo. čekaj
<profiler1982> pazi, nema tu neke pomoci velike jer si na verziji kojoj je istekla podrska. jos ako je noviji hardwer  neznam zasto si im ubacio 10.04
<Flaunt_> ili samo reci je li u pitanju flash igrica s anekog sajta ?
<tata> dora games, igice za decu
<Flaunt_> samo reci jel u pitanju flash igrica ?
<tata> ne znam Å¡ta je flash igrica
<Flaunt_> pa onda daj link ka toj igrici
<Flaunt_> ne mogu da pogađam šta je u pitanju
<tata> ake je vezano za adobe flash player to imam instaliran 11.2
<tata> http://igrezadecu.com/dora/dora+igrice.html
<Flaunt_> dobro, u pitanju su flash igrice
<Flaunt_> koji browser koristis ?
<Flaunt_> firefox ? chromium ?
<tata> firefox 20
<Flaunt_> mozda da probas s chrome pa da vidis posto on koristi svoj ugradenji flash
<tata> kompletnu podršku imam i taj firefox 20 sam dobio
<Flaunt_> nemas podrsku, podrska je istekla maja meseca.
<tata> tako piše ali je dobijam sve
<profiler1982> sad je firefox 22
<tata> nema veze, snaćiće se pozdrav
<profiler1982> na primer
<profiler1982> ok ali tesko
<profiler1982> instaliraj ti lepo 12.04 ima jos 5god podrske LTS je kao i 10.04 sto je bio i bog da te vidi
<profiler1982> ode
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-11
<Halleon> Postoji li nesto kao loudness equalization na ubuntu 13.04?
<Halleon> pretrazivao sam na google, ali samo mi izbacuje teme, volume lower on ubuntu than on win
<Halleon> i slicno
<Halleon> pravi mi problem posto sam u dual boot pa kada prebacim na win, a zaboravim da utisam probija usi :D
<Halleon> I pcm je na maksimumu, a master, preko gui
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-12
<profiler1982> ima li koga od administratora ubuntu-rs foruma ovde<? ako ima ajd na pwt
<profiler1982> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-kompajliranje-linux-kernela-na-ubuntu-11-07-2013-o-postojanosti-3-10-kernel-a-i?pid=223860#pid223860
<cvetan_> pozdrav ljudi
<cvetan_> :D
<cvetan_> jel zna neko kako da promenim velicinu fonta u phpmyadminu
<cvetan_> mislim na velicinu fonta kod kucanja upita
<cvetan_> mnogo mi je mali font i bas je nepregledno
<cvetan_> trazio sam css fajl ali ne mogu da nadjem. :s
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-14
<vladap> \o/
<liik> pozdravite milobit :)
<liik> i prenesite mu
<liik> dug je put
<liik> da blokira sve ip
<liik> TildaTurn, ;(
<liik> jer to je nemoguce
<liik> claz je imao samo tu fataziju
<liik>  i nije mu se ostvarila;(
 * liik ako bogda i nece
<liik> ja sam mislio "Crni" da lugons necemu vredi:(
 * liik sad je sve jasno:)
 * liik odo dodo 'Civija' mi jos samo fali;(a ManastirkA tucem i uzivam vec jos dugo;)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-07
<uros1> ima li neko da je zavario u Android malo dublje od pukog korišćenja?
<neupuceni> uros1. sta te zanima tacno?
<uros1> popravljao ćeri tablet, i od dva sastavio jedan, hardverski sve je na svom mestu
<uros1> e problemi su: kad ga kresnem, pojavi se android logo, i kad butuje upadne u nešto tipa too many patterns blabla
<uros1> i ne mogu da otključam iako unosim korektan mail, pass
<uros1> koje su mi opcije?
<uros1> probao sam vol up + power
<uros1> i daje mi neki screen sa 22 opcije, ali sa kineskim slovima ništa ne mogu da skužim šta je šta osim
<neupuceni> uros1, pogledaj nesto ovog tipa http://www.howtogeek.com/130611/how-to-factory-reset-your-android-phone-or-tablet-when-it-wont-boot/
<uros1> naboo sam da ima testova displeja, tač skrina bla bla
<uros1> ček...
<uros1> da ali ovaj ima 3 hardverska dugmeta
<uros1> vol up vol down i pwr
<neupuceni> o kom se tabletu radi? blueberry?
<uros1> i ni jedna kombinacija ne daje restore menu
<uros1> da screen je bluberry ali ugrađen u ibuddy connect intexov
<neupuceni> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f906/how-hard-reset-intex-ibuddy-connect-tablet-slate-pcs-1628482/
<neupuceni> ovde ima dosta toga. pogledajte to...
<uros1> ah čitam
<uros1> e da, ubuntu mi ga ne vidi na usb kablu...
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-08
<markov_> ljudi dali netko programira za ubuntu software center?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-10
<markopz> Pozdrav ljudi. Dali netko zna kako java app (JAR) zapakirati u Debian Source Package, znaci ne samo izvršni DEB nego sa DEBUILD -S -sa *PPA? Dajem naknadu 10$ tko mi to pokaže kako se ispravno radi.
<joostvb_> markopz: moment
<joostvb_> markopz: proveri slican .debian.tar.gz
<joostvb_> markopz: apt-cache search --names-only java
<joostvb_> markopz: apt-get source <pkg>
<joostvb_> markopz: ls <pkg>/debian/
<joostvb_> markopz: https://wiki.debian.org/Java/Packaging
<joostvb_> markopz: vidi:
<joostvb_> <<EOT >debian/rules
<joostvb_> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java
<joostvb_> %:
<joostvb_>     dh $@ --with javahelper
<joostvb_> EOT
<joostvb_>  
<joostvb_> to je to
<joostvb_> hrm.... skoro... :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-12
<joostvb_> добро јутро
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-06
<vladap> Stiže Ubuntu Intel Compute Stick
<vladap> http://www.itsvet.com/arhiva/2015-07-05#65069
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-09
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<brok> sta je ovo, niko nece ni da otpozdravi :)
<vladap> kada bi bili pored kompa mozda bi i videli
<vladap> brok: \o/
<brok> pozdrav vladap
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-12
<BojanSD> Moze li mala pomoc za Lubuntu?
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vrf2krh3pw
#ubuntu-rs 2017-07-13
<Milos_> pozz svima
<Guest26714> ima li iskusnih ubuntu admina ???
<Guest26714> nov sam korisnik totalno
<Guest26714> pre neki dan prvi put se susreo s ovm
<Guest26714> pa da me neko malo uputi u ovo
<Guest26714> pa da me neko malo uputi u ovo
<Novi> poz svma
<Miloos> pozz
<Miloos> ima li koga?
<Miloos> poz
<Miloos> ima li ovde ubuntu hakera
<Miloos> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-07-15
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Bl2GZR4C8
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNgJbxg0K5A
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-09
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> moj dvojnik 'milobit' krenuo U boj protiv srpstva ponovo
<milobit-> i njegovi 'lugonsi!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> milovi lugonsi ponovo digli bunu
<milobit-> drugi put nprotu Srbije
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr725mRNn7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr725mRNn7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr725mRNn7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> kobit mi je najdrazi :)
<milobit-> on salje sve podatke
 * milobit- kazu bolji je no Popov ?!!!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyWOQoe-lLk
<milobit-> ,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> da pocinem
<milobit-> a mozda i osvane
<milobit-> milobit je moj 'brat' blizanac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHsr45y7Ov8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHsr45y7Ov8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHsr45y7Ov8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0JueHtq7BM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0JueHtq7BM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0JueHtq7BM
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-11
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> cujem moj 'brat dvojnik' milobit je Glavni na demonstracijama u Beogradu!?!
<milobit-> a Goran mekic u Novom Sadu
<milobit-> Mekic
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> milobit je poreklom  iz hercegovine
<milobit-> Vukalovic mu je familija
<milobit-> bune su mu u krvi
<milobit-> posto sad nema buna u Hercegovini
<milobit-> Dize u Beogradu bune
<milobit-> ubrzo ce buna i Cernu Goru
<milobit-> pa cemo vidjet  kakav ce tu biti milobit na megdanu
<milobit-> Vukalovic tad odnese i dobi bitku
<milobit-> nad Turcima i Cernogorcima
<milobit-> doduse u voj pesmi se ne pominje
<milobit-> u tancine o ugovoru mira
<milobit-> s Turcima i  Ucene  Cernogorske protiv Vukalovica
<milobit-> i zasto pobeze prvo za Serbiju
<milobit-> a potom u Veliku Rusiju
<milobit-> a rodjo 'brat' milobit otrca za Bec
<milobit-> da postadne zapadna sluga :(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObA3PpWCWBw&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINXWg5Pu_o
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQNRmy37y0&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-12
<morebit> sta bija bez vas?;)
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> secateli se vi
<morebit> plivadona i krkadona?
<morebit> ma vi ste mladi
<morebit> ne secate se vi toga
<morebit> a ja sam bija u svoja vremena veliki mangup
<morebit> ni Putin me nije lolija
<morebit> volija*
<morebit> vrzmosam mu se oko Ljudmile ;)
<morebit> ali se nes desava novo na kanalu!?
<morebit> da isprobam
<morebit> samo za  Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> hm!
<morebit> ne sljaka vodje
<morebit> ufatija sam kobilu uzi' za rep;)
<morebit> imam jos varijanti
<morebit> odo da probam
<buva> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<buva> vaj sljaka ;)
<buva> :)
<buva> Atlantic777 ;(
<buva> jos me zovu 'musica'
<musica> Å '
<musica> mušica*
<musica> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qgpOQbOTvQ
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<mauzer> hm
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAfEUU3Q9cs&feature=emb_rel_err
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOj4kwpx5Yr4cJ_kiw0G9bA
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ye4lJFGwQ
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14KVViOaZSE
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62LzBD0-gw
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90KGd8Ru85U
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg&feature=emb_rel_end
<mauzer> slusajuci ovu pesmu
<mauzer> osecam najvisi bol
<mauzer> moj djedo ih je sahranjivo
<mauzer> oko Gorazda
<mauzer> i vodio me od groba do groba
<mauzer> to sam tek otkrio posle njegove smrti
<mauzer> moga djeda
<mauzer> od vodenice do vodenice
<mauzer> od vrta do vrta
<mauzer> od pecine do pecine
<mauzer> a nkad nije rekao sto me vodio tamo
<mauzer> Ja kadasam odrastao tek sam to tad otkrio
<mauzer> ja
<mauzer> to su tada bila ta vremena
<mauzer> a ja vodje bolujem te boli
<mauzer> jer nikad vise necu da posetim
<mauzer> sva ta mesta  ponovo
<mauzer> da me zelja mine
<mauzer> i da mirno umrem
<mauzer> ta mi se zelja nece ispuniti
<mauzer> jos sam mnogo zdra
<mauzer> i zdrav*
<mauzer> sateliti me jedino vode
<mauzer> i ispunjavaju mi zelje
